# Blüten im Garten 2015



## Tanny (13. Mai 2015)

Jetzt blüht es im Garten wirklich an allen Ecken:


----------



## Tanny (13. Mai 2015)




----------



## Tanny (13. Mai 2015)

und dann habe ich heute noch diesen "eineiigen" Drillingslöwenzahn in einer Fuge vorm Stall gefunden:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> und dann habe ich heute noch diesen "eineiigen" Drillingslöwenzahn in einer Fuge vorm Stall gefunden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 145474 Anhang anzeigen 145475 Anhang anzeigen 145476



Hi Tanny,

so was nennt sich Verbänderung

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2015)

Die __ Kastanie fängt an zu blühen:


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2015)

Moin Kirsten,
klasse schaut es bei Dir aus.
Trotz doch sehr mauer Temperaturen, letzte Nacht waren es gerade mal wieder 3°C hier,
tagsüber so um die 12°C, für Mai doch recht kühl.... der Garten lässt sich nicht beirren und
es ist auch hier herrlich anzuschauen....


----------



## geoigl (21. Mai 2015)

hi
Zwar nicht im eigene Garten!
Vor kurzem habe ich diese Rarität entdeckt!


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2015)

Hab auch ein paar Blümchen für Euch, 
alles weiße ist jetzt dran .


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2015)

Wow, Eva-Maria und Jolantha, was Ihr für eine Blütenpracht in Euren Gärten habt! Besonders der bunte Ginster ist der Knaller! Aber so ganz in weiss ist natürlich auch sehr edel....
bei mir im havelländischen Reich der Schatten ist nur grün.....
                  
...na okay, eine Lewisia und die erste __ Wieseniris blüht... in ein paar Tagen folgen die Rhododendren und Clematis. Überaschenderweise kommen dieses Jahr die Rosen ausgesprochen üppig, ich werde natürlich sofort posten sobald sich Blüten öffnen!
lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2015)

moin zusammen,
weiß - sehr edel. Setze ich gern in ecken, die von haus aus schon etwas dunkler sind, hebt ungemein.
Grün - in 100 Schattierungen..... das hat doch auch was, vor allem, wenn es dann unterschiedliche 'Struktur' hat.
Und es gibt ja jede Menge 'Schattenlieber' oder 'Halbschattengewächse, liebe Ina (Beet an der Rasenkante schaut doch sonnig aus)!
Bei mir war es jahrelang auch fast nur grün, dem habe ich dann abgeholfen 
und es wurde bunt , manchmal ist es sogar kunterbunt, was dann auch nicht jedermann's Geschmack ist.
Mein Lieblingsfoto für diese Woche....


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2015)

Servus Eva-Maria

Kannst du mir verraten welche Pflanze dein Bild zeigt ?

Eventuell_ Scheuchzeria palustris_ (__ Blumenbinse) ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2015)

Sieht nach ner __ Blumenbinse aus, finde ich auch.
@ Eva-Maria: das Beet am Rasenrand hat Vormittagssonne, dann werfen die grossen __ Tannen ihre Schatten. Es blüht dort auch so einiges an anspruchslosen Stauden, aber eben jetzt noch nicht. Es gibt dort als Stauden eigentlich nur __ Storchschnabel, in allen möglichen Varianten,  __ Taglilien,  Gold-und Blutfelberich, Herbstastern,, die wenig blühfreudigen __ Pfingstrosen, ansonsten einige Rosen sowie blühende Gräser, __ Seggen, Yucca, __ Salbei. Obststämmchen. Und Formschnittgehölze. Dass richtige Blühstauden hier nicht gut wschsen, liegt am extrem harten und trockenen Lehmboden. Der Rest des Gartens, den Du auf den Fotos siehst, hat noch mehr Schatten.  Hier im Thema hab ich vor paar Wochen schonmal berichtet, da hab ich schattenverträgliche Blüher wie Storchschnabel, Rhododendren,  Clematis und etliche kleine Sachen, auch Sträucher in besonders auffälligen Blattfarben um die Ecken aufzuhellen.das größte Problem ist dort aber nicht der Schatten sondern die Trockenheit unter den vielen Bäumen. Ich hab schon viele Jahre experimentiert und bin nun mit der Optik ganz zufrieden, da scheinbat endlich Pflanzen gefunden sind, die diese schwierigen Bedingungen meistern und nun üppiger kommen..
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina, 



ina1912 schrieb:


> das Beet am Rasenrand hat Vormittagssonne, dann werfen die grossen __ Tannen ihre Schatten.



Meine Wandbepflanzung, wo auch die 4 Minis sind, ist eine Ostwand. 
Ab 11.30 Uhr habe ich da Totalschatten, weil nach Westen das Haus die 
Sonne verdeckt und nach Süden das Stallgebäude. 

Hier blüht aber trotzdem schon alles mögliche in bunten Farben. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kirstin, das mag sein, meine wenigen Stauden, die das vertragen, sind trotzdem noch nicht am Blühen, sie hinken den sonnigen Bereichen immer hinterher. Manche sind auch einfach noch nicht dran. aber wie ich schon schrieb, kommen die meisten Pflanzen mit dem Boden dort nicht klar, der im Übrigen auch ständig mit Tannennadeln beschneit wird..__ Iris will nicht wirklich blühen, Lupine, __ Rittersporn, Fackellilien, __ Tränendes Herz  usw. gehen garnicht
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2015)

Hast Du mal überlegt, dort __ Ehrenpreis, Scharbockskraut, Bärlauch und Co mit anzusiedeln?

Das  sind absolute, teppichbildende __ Frühblüher, die mit solchen Böden eigentlich recht gut klar kommen 
und Schatten lieben. 

Die kommen ja, bevor alles andere in Gange kommt und wenn dann die anderen Sachen kommen, sind sie 
schon wieder "verschwunden" bis zum nächsten Jahr 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2015)

Hi Kirstin! Lieb sind Deine Tipps, nur ist es so dass ja da schon voll ist... Ich kaufe so gern neues oder nehme Ableger von anderswo mit, und weiss nicht mehr, wohin pflanzen?
vielleicht hab ich es nicht richtig rübergebracht.... ich bin im Moment sehr zufrieden mit der Optik, auch wenn viel Grün (aber das in allen Abstufungen von silberhell über goldgrün bis dunkelrot). Ich staune nur immer oder besser gesagt bewundere die schönen Fotos der anderen hier. Vor 15 Jahren angefangen, mit schönen Blühstauden Versuche gestartet, die viel fehlgeschlagen sind. Aber in der Zwischenzeit natürlich auch die oben erwähnten Sachen gepflanzt, die inzwischen auch beachtliche Grössen erreicht haben. Da will ich natürlich jetzt auch nichts von raushauen, auch wenns nur Gräser oder Immergrüne sind.. wenn dann hätt ich damals gleich die richtigen erwischen müssen. bis auf ein paar kleine Zischenräume ist nix mehr frei, wenn ich die Wuchshöhen und Breitenansprüche mit beachten will. Naja, ne wuchsfreudige neue Staude geht immer noch irgendwo zwischen, teste seit letztem Jahr den sehr hohen Federmohn.... befürchte aber dem ist der Boden nicht "frisch" genug. Was bei mir bleiben mochte, habe ich angefangen in verschiedenen Züchtungen zu sammeln, das gibt ein ruhigeres Bild als 1000 verschiedene Einzelpflanzen.  wie gesagt, die eigentliche Blütezeit steht dieses Jahr noch bevor, alles hat Knospen so viel wie nie zuvor, daher bin ich sehr erwartungsfroh und gespannt!
natürlich werde ich jede Blüte posten! 
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2015)

Nachtrag: __ Ehrenpreis hatte ich in verschiedenen Sorten ausprobiert, aber ich glaub, davon ist auch keiner mehr da. Und __ Zwiebelpflanzen.... das Thema musste ich seit langem Abhaken. Im harten Lehm weggegammelt, wenns nicht vorher die Wühlmäuse gefressen hatten!


----------



## Mario09 (22. Mai 2015)

ein paar bilder auch


----------



## Mario09 (22. Mai 2015)

teil  2


----------



## Mario09 (22. Mai 2015)

teil 3


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2015)

na klar, lieber Helmut....
das ist 'bulgarischer Zierlauch'....
hier ein Foto vom letzten Jahr, wenn es blüht....
 

Ist traumhaft schön!


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2015)

Der sieht ja toll aus! Ist das ne Zwiebel wie bei normalem __ Lauch?
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2015)

Tausend Dank Eva-Maria ...

Wenn ich so eine Pflanze ergattern kann, wird sie sicher unseren Garten zieren. 

Finde ich wunderschön.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2015)

hi Ina,
yep, is' 'ne Zwiebel, fast faustgroß..... dieser Zierlauch mag allerdings durchlässige, gern kalkhaltige Böden.
Lehmboden ist da eher kontraproduktiv... oder aber Du gehst hin und hebst Dir ein entsprechendes Beet aus....

Helmut, frag' mal 'Tante google'... da kriegst Du diverse Anbieter benannt,
ich darf's ja nich', sonst krieg' ich einen auf die Pfoten... von wegen Werbung


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2015)

Danke Eva-Maria! Noch ein extra Beet will ich eigentlich nicht mehr anlegen, obwohl die schon sehr hübsch aussieht. Habe sowas schon mehrfach für __ Tulpen, __ Narzissen, __ Lilien, __ Iris , Bronzefenchel und Polsternelken gemacht, so mit Gitter und Vlies und Drainageschicht aus Kies usw, leider mit mässigem Erfolg. Irgendwas geht immer schief, Wühlmäuse, __ Schnecken, sauer durch Tannennadeln, zuwenig Wasser, zuwenig Sonne....irgendwas ist immer ...mein letzter Versuch dieses Jahr eine gelb-grün gestreifte Yucca, mit Lupe kann ich sie sogar sehen!
 Nö da ist die Enttäuschung vorprogrammiert,  lieber schau ich mir Eure schönen Fotos an! Halt uns auf dem Laufenden! 
Lg ina


----------



## Patrick K (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo 
        
  
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mario09 (24. Mai 2015)

schöne pfingsten noch, foto von heute aus dem garten


----------



## Tanny (25. Mai 2015)

und wieder ein paar "Neue" 

Die erste Bauernrose blüht, die anderen stehen in den Startlöchern: 
      

Der Rotdron entfaltet seine Pracht: 
  

Die Heidelbeerblüte ist in vollem Gang: 

    

Die Hagebutte ist mit der Blüte fast durch:

    

die erste Mohnblüte hat sich gezeigt: 
  

und die erste Schnittlauchblüte öffnet sich zaghaft:


----------



## Tanny (25. Mai 2015)

...und dann sind da noch die: 

Hahnenfuss, weisser Klee, Löwenzahn und Spitzwegerich:

          



...und die Blüten, wo ich mal wieder die Namen nicht weiss und vermutlich "ach ja" sage, wenn ich sie höre


----------



## misudapi (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich mach mal mit.
              

der Reihe nach( ich hoffe ich lieg richtig!?)
Königskerze, orange Etagenprimel, Orchideenprimel, pinke Etagenprimel, blauer __ Scheinmohn(mehrjährig), blauer __ Lerchensporn und irgend ein Zierlauch.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Patrick K (25. Mai 2015)

Im Hof sind auch noch welche.......
  
  

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mario09 (25. Mai 2015)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/blüte-img_2422-jpg.146129/ das schaut sehr nach nachtviole aus


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2015)

...und wieder sind neue dazu gekommen:

Quittenblüte, Storchenschnabel, __ Taubnessel, Weidenblüte:

          

und ein paar, wo ich lieber keinen (vermuteten) Namen ransschreibe, um mich nicht zu blamieren


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2015)

...und dann habe ich gestern eher aus Spaß mal versucht, Blätter ganz nahe aufzunehmen.

Ich war überrascht, wie wahnsinnig viele Feinheiten da zum Vorschein kommen: 

__ Birke, echter __ Flieder, __ Johannisbeere, __ Sommerflieder und "unbekannt"

          

Beim letzten Blatt wissen wir immer noch nicht, was das für ein Bäumchen ist. 
Es ist unterhalb der Veredelungsstelle aus dem Stamm eines abgestorbenen Säulenapfels, 
den ich mal geschenkt bekam, gewachsen.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kirstin! Hübsche Blüten hast Du fotografiert!  Ich habe bei manchen auch nur Vermutungen. Aber die Nr.8 ist eine Weigelie, und zwar die rotblättrige Sorte, die habe ich auch.
lg ina


----------



## geoigl (27. Mai 2015)

Nr.: 6
Fünffingerstrauch
Nr.: 10
__ Hartriegel


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Mai 2015)

Mal schauen ob es vom Handy auch klappt. Einen Teil der Garten-__ Iris.


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2015)

Oh Du Glückliche mit den schönen Irissorten! Bei uns blüht die hohe Bartiris und die kleine __ Wieseniris, der Rest kommt erst in ein paar Tagen, ausserdem gibts nochClematis und 
__ Rhododendron:
                
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2015)

danke Euch beiden für die Infos  

....da habe ich doch gleich mal meine Fotos im Archiv umbeschriftet


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Mai 2015)

Hi Susanne,

das wievielte Male blüht der blaue __ Scheinmohn schon (ist es ein Meconopsis grandis oder ein Meconopsis betonicifolia?)

bei mir starben nämlich bisher alle Pflanzen der beiden Arten immer nach der Blüte und der Samenreife ab

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2015)

Bei mir geht es auch weiter


----------



## misudapi (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Frank, du kannst fragen stellen     I
Ich mußte erst mal nachsehen was du meintes und habs trotzdem nicht herraus gefunden.
Also versuch ich es mal anderes.
Ich habe die Pflanze letzte Jahr als Jungpflanze von den Staudenhändler meines Vertrauen empfohlen bekommen, als ich auf der Suche nach  Blumen war, die die blühtenarme Zeit zwischen Vergissmeinicht,__ Iris und winterharte Fuchsie und Sonnenhut ausfüllt.
Der Händler sagte das sie nächtse Jahr ( also diese Jahr) wieder kämme. Auch sollte ich nach der Blühte es nicht zur Samenreife kommen lassen, damit die Pflanze eine Rosette bildet. Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen das es sich wie beim __ Fingerhut oder Königskerze verhält.
Auch das die Fuchsie sich an Standord prächtig entwickelt und regelmäßig gedüngt wird, war wohl entscheident für die Empfehlung für des Händlers. Boden und Lichtbedinung oder so?!?
 
Ich hoffe du kannst dir Anhand der Info und des Bildes selbst die Frage beantworten.

Thundergirl
deine Irise sind der Hit!!!
Die Bilder werde ich nicht meine Mutter zeigen( Sie sammelt diese), sonst fängt bei ihr das große Sabbern an   
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Susanne,

kein Problem, ich muss einen Teil sowieso teilen. Ich habe noch mehr. Ich sammeln die auch. Vielleicht können wir tauschen.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Anne,
bei mir ist es jetzt auch so weit wie bei Dir - der __ Rhododendron blüht (aber kümmert vor sich hin - er mag den schweren Lehmboden bei uns wohl eher nicht). Das Frühjahr geht jetzt langsam dem Ende zu, es bleiben die "Längerblüher" wie z. B. meine Storchschnäbel.


----------



## lotta (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ich möchte hier auch gerne meine "Teichumrandungspflanzenblüten" zeigen.
Details kommen gerne ein Andermal

Auf meine __ Akeleien und die farbllch dazu passende __ Iris,
bin ich echt stolz. 

Jahrlang haben mir die __ Nacktschnecken,
alles immer vor der Blüte schon weggefressen.


Ihr habt echt tolle Blüten vorzuzeigen


Grüße Bine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2015)

Hi Susanne,

ok, so ist sie besser als Meconopsis betonicifolia zu erkennen


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2015)

Um den Miniteich sieht es besser aus als im Mini , liegt vielleicht an der Farbe die beim Überdachungsbau hinein fiehl .....

Gaucklerblume.

 

  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Mai 2015)

Und hier die restlichen __ Iris.
       

Und die letzten 2 blühenden Rhodis.


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2015)

Servus

Da möchte ich gerne die _Akeleiblättrige Wiesenraute_ (Thalictrum aquilegiifolium) beisteuern ...

  

Ein Bild liefere ich nach, wenn sie ganz offen ist. 

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## misudapi (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo


Frank, ich hab mir den Namen mal in meiner Garten-Mappe vermerkt.
Danke

Nicole
mein Mutter hab ich von deinen Vorschlag erzählt und Sie war begeistert. Sofort mußte ich die jetzigen Blühten fotographieren.
          Die letzte blühte Ende April Anfang Mai

Gruß Susanne


----------



## misudapi (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo 
ich bin nochmal
@ Rolf  was ist das für eine Pflanze auf Bild eins? Ist Schatten verträglich? Die hat was so wie sie da steht.


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2015)

Servus Susanne

Ich bin zwar nicht Rolf ... 

Aber Bild 1 zeigt eine __ Küchenschelle im verblühten Zustand.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Susanne,

also die von den Fotos sind schon mal meine. Die habe ich alle noch nicht. Dann müssen wir wohl mal Adressen tauschen und wenn sie nachher abgeblüht sind geht es ans Teilen.


----------



## lotta (30. Mai 2015)

Heute möchte ich Euch gerne meine Blütendetails und andere Teichimpressionen zeigen:


----------



## jolantha (30. Mai 2015)

Ich wohne wohl doch in einer doofen Ecke. Meine __ Pfingstrosen habe mal grade erst Knospen, und meine __ Iris schlafen auch noch vor sich hin . 
Es dauert dieses Jahr alles ein bißchen länger. 
( Wieso hab ich denn keine Smileys mehr ??? ?


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2015)

Servus Anne

Mir geht es ganz genau so ... __ Pfingstrosen haben auch erst Knospen und die __ Iris sind zwar vereinzelt schon offen, aber auch sehr spät drann .

Heute ist die _Akeleiblättrige  Wiesenraute_ wieder ein wenig mehr aufgegangen ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2015)

Servus

Heute möchte ich mal eine __ Bart-Iris beisteuern ...

  

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2015)

Schönes Blütenbild habe ich auch. Aber ganz weg von der "Friedhofsbepflanzung", wie ich den Gartenteil meiner Frau immer nenne. 
Schlauchpflanze, __ Goldkeule und hinten __ Lauch. Schätze in ein paar Tagen kann ich die Gauklerblume auch noch in dem selben Bild einfangen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Mai 2015)

moin zusammen,
der Garten hat mich wieder, 1 Woche DK war ruckzuck vorbei....
Als wir gestern daheim ankamen, habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt,
wie sich der Garten in 1 Woche bei ja wirklich eher bescheidenem Wetter doch verändert hatte.
Schwer beeindruckt bin ich vom 'roten __ Staudenmohn', Knospen groß wie Pflaumen und davon reichlich,
die Pflanze ist jetzt im 3. Sommer.
 

Der 'weiße türkische __ Mohn' kann sich aber auch sehen lassen,
die Blüten fast doppelt so groß wie beim 'roten Staudenmohn'.
 

und der 'Ginster Karneval' leuchtet in seiner Schattenecke seit nunmehr fast 4 Wochen.
 

Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich noch.


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich habe von heute auch noch ein paar:
              
lg ina


----------



## misudapi (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Nicole


Thundergirl schrieb:


> Hallo Susanne,
> 
> also die von den Fotos sind schon mal meine. Die habe ich alle noch nicht. Dann müssen wir wohl mal Adressen tauschen und wenn sie nachher abgeblüht sind geht es ans Teilen.


Jap ich bin dabei


----------



## Andre 69 (31. Mai 2015)

Öôhm 
 Nicole , solltest du noch ne Kleine von der himmelblauen haben , ich würd auch nicht Nein sagen !
PS: Ist dein Garten aber zu gewachsen !


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Mai 2015)

hi Ina,
Deine Clemis schauen toll aus! Ich liebe Clemis ganz besonders


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2015)

Danke Eva-Maria!  meinst Du die weisse oder die dunkelrote? Letztere hat erst eine Blüte offen, sind aber noch Knospen dran, die kommen zusammen mit der hellrosa NEW DAWN Kletterrose. Leider haben sie hier keine optimalen Bedingungen und müssen ganz schön gepäppelt und jeden Tag besprochen werden! Also üppig sind sie keinesfalls, und mir sind auch schon ganz schöne Sorten eingegangen. Demnächst wird eine kleine helllila zusammen mit einer orangefarbenen Kletterrose aufblühen, die fühlen sich beide erst wohl, seitdem sie zusammen sitzen! Bilder kommen natürlich dann!
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Mai 2015)

hi, Ina,
tolle Bilder  
freu mich schon auf die nächsten. Meine Clematis kommt erst, und eine hat die Clematiswelke dahingerafft!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juni 2015)

Oh das ist ja schade! Von der hatte ich bisher noch nichts gehört, aber vielleicht waren meine früher auch daran eingegangen..jedenfalls kamen die nach dem Winter nicht wieder. Deine sitzt doch bestimmt in der Kletterrose am Pavillon! ?
lg ina


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2015)

Hab da mal Bildchen für Euch !
Die Atzenpflanzen


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2015)

Und jetzt die Gladiatoren 
          
Das waren die Kleinen , ich sag mal Tennisball groß !


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2015)

Und jetzt die Grossen


----------



## koile (1. Juni 2015)

Hi Andre , wenn es  möglich wäre, hätte ich gerne von den Gladiatoren ableger, die sin ja nur g...l

Natürlich gegen Porto , und Preis ansage.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2015)

Und da blüht noch was ! 
            
Beim letzten könnt ihr mal raten


----------



## Thundergirl (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Andre,

wir tauschen. Die erste von deinen __ Iris und die ersten 2 von dem Zweiten hätte ich gerne.

Hier noch mal eine Gesamtübersicht.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2015)

Hi Nicole
Meinst du die Gelbe mit den lila Aussenblättern ? Das nächste Bild zeigt die Pflanze in der Totalen !


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo, Andre,
was hast Du für eine tolle __ Akelei, gibt's da auch Samen von???? 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## misudapi (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
soll ich Samen von meiner __ Akelei für dich festhalten. Hätte diese hier an zu bieten.           

Ich schmeiße jedes Jahr die Samen beim Spazieren gehen in der freien Natur. Es gibt sogar bei Ruhrglas die ersten Pflanzen davon.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo, Susanne
sehr sehr gerne, besonders die ersten Beiden gefallen mir gut! Vielleicht können wir auch tauschen, muß aber erst mal ein paar Bilder von meinen machen. Morgen...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## misudapi (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
hab noch was schönes. 
Zur Zeit blüht diese Clematis gefüllt, aber so alle 2 jahre blüht sie im Herbst nochmal. Dann aber einfach und mit mehr Blühten. Hab sie jetzt schon 8 Jahre .
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2015)

Heute noch ein paar Blüten, wenn ihr da Freude dran habt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2015)

Hier noch ein paar vom Garten
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juni 2015)

Samen ?? Keine Ahnung , ab wann kann man da guggen ? Und haben die Samenkapseln oder kleine Kullern ?
@nicole Das Thema , Gladiatoren dann zum HGT ? Zu der Blauen würd ich auch die Weiße nehmen oder ne Andere !


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo!  Bei uns ist auch noch etwas neues aufgeblüht, das ist eine __ Wieseniris in rosa (im Hintergrund ist noch die normale blaulila zu sehen):
      
lg ina


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Juni 2015)

Hallöchen,

bei mir ist heute die letzte __ Iris aufgeblüht. Eine fehlt zwar noch, aber die wird wohl dieses Jahr nicht blühen. Sie hat noch keine Ansätze. Und die hellgelbe blüht auch nicht. Sie benötigt wahrscheinlich einen anderen Standort.

So und jetzt das Foto.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2015)

Hi,

bei mir blühen z.Z auch noch einige __ Iris

Iris spuria
Iris versicolor "Kermesina" (durch den Blaustich meiner Canon kommt die purpurne Färbung net durch)
Iris setosa "Blaulicht"
Iris variegata

Iris "Rosa Queen"
Iris pseudacorus
Iris missouriensis

sind schon verblüht, und die paar normalen Gartenirs haben dieses Jahr gar keine Blüten gebildet

MfG Frank

       

unter der Staudenmischung dies im Frühjahr bei Aldibaba gab (irgendwas mit 35-40 Stauden für net mal 5€) ist eine extrem langspornige __ Akelei bei gewesen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
hier kommen die Bilder von meiner __ Akelei und noch ein paar vom Garten.


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Samen ?? Keine Ahnung , ab wann kann man da guggen ? Und haben die Samenkapseln oder kleine Kullern ?
> Hi, Andre, Du kannst auf den Bildern die Samenstände ganz gut erkennen, sie haben längliche Kapseln und darin sind die Samen, guckst Du hier
> (Bild 3).
> Hallo, Ina
> ...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2015)

so, hier ist die Clematis.
LG
 Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (3. Juni 2015)

...und hier gibt es auch mal wieder neue Blüten

Bauernrose, Erdbeere, Ferkelkraut, Hahenfuss, und der erste __ Holunder blüht:

           

Magerite, __ Mohn und irgendeine rotblättrige Schattenpflanze


----------



## Tanny (3. Juni 2015)

Rododendron:

         

und dann noch wieder viele, deren Namen ich nicht weiss (...oder vergessen habe  )


----------



## Tanny (3. Juni 2015)




----------



## ina1912 (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo Kirstin!
leider kenne ich einige Deiner Blüten auch nicht, bzw erkenne sie ohne Blätter nicht, einige kenne ich zwar aber ohne den Namen zu wissen. Die Einzigen, bei denen ich mir sicher bin, sind aus dem ersten Beitrag erstes Foto untere Reihe :  das blaue ist ein __ Storchschnabel. Im zweiten Beitrag das vorletzte ist ein kleiner rosefarbener Storchschnabel, das vorvorletzte müsste __ Steinbrech heissen.
dann hab ich noch die Vermutung Skabiosen und Kornblumen, aber da soll sich mal ein Experte dazu äußern.
lg ina


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2015)

Das zweite im letzten Posting ist eine Flockenblume, wird zwar auch manchmal __ Kornblume genannt, ist aber keine. Und Nr. 5 ist Phacelia (Bienenfreund). Bei einigen wären Stengel und Blätter hilfreich.


----------



## Tanny (3. Juni 2015)

Danke, Danke Ihr 2 
...die habe ich dann doch gleich mal in meinem Archiv mit Namen versehen....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2015)

Ähm Mädels ,
Ick wees ja nisch , eure Clematis sind ja niedlich !
Ick hab da Eene , die ist noch nisch janz fertich ,wird ja jährlich 15 cm übern Boden abgeschnitten , aber sie steht jetzt 4 Jahre da ! Sie wird ca 2 m hoch und bekommt ca 200 Blüten !
 
Wer genau guggt , der sieht an der Wand die Ausmaße !


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2015)

Na also Andre,
deine Clematis ist ja doch noch etwas ausbaufähig.
Clematis montana - an unseren Fichten - z.Zt. etwa 6m hoch. Ich hoffe die macht noch ein paar Meter gut in den nächsten Jahren.
Ach - Blüten habe ich noch nicht gezählt.
 
petra


----------



## koile (3. Juni 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Na also Andre,
> deine Clematis ist ja doch noch etwas ausbaufähig.
> Clematis montana - an unseren Fichten - z.Zt. etwa 6m hoch. Ich hoffe die macht noch ein paar Meter gut in den nächsten Jahren.
> Ach - Blüten habe ich noch nicht gezählt.
> ...




 Angeber


----------



## koile (3. Juni 2015)

Aber nur g..l


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2015)

Meinst du mich oder Andre?
petra


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2015)

Hmm,
ich bin doch gar kein Angeber...mein ich zumindest.
petra


----------



## koile (3. Juni 2015)

Wen habe ich denn Zitiert ?

Kannst aber Stolz sein auf sooooooh eine Clematis


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2015)

pema schrieb:


> etwa 6m hoch


 Pah , brauchst ja auch nicht zurück schneiden ! 
 Wenn Ick Ca 2m x 4 Jahre rechne komm ich auf 8 !!!


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2015)

.Danke
petra


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2015)

Meine Güte -
alles Blödsinn.
Petra
Hauptsache: grün obwohl: meine ist größer


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2015)

@Gerd
Wer hat der hat ! Sagt doch der Onkel ROBEEEEEEERT ! 
Und du warte nur , dann schick Ick dir och ne janz hübsche Distel mit !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2015)

Hi Petra,

da ist noch was drin. Mit 6m hat Clematis montana noch net mal die Hälfte ihrer erreichbaren Höhe erreicht, die wird groß wie die heimische Clematis vitalba

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2015)

Servus

Heute hat sich unsere Rüscherl-__ Iris vollkommen entfaltet ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2015)

Rüscherl-__ Iris...was für ein schöner Name! Wat det nich allet jibt,wa?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## misudapi (6. Juni 2015)

Morgen,

Helmut
deine Rüscherl-__ Iris ist einfach nur schön  
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Juni 2015)

Superwetter hier im Umland von Berlin  ,  schönes Wochenende euch allen!
LG
Goldkäferchen

       
letztes Bild: oben li.: Hummel im Anflug.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2015)

mal ein eher seltener Anblick. Eine ungefüllte Paeonia lactiflora Hyb.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo Frank. Was ist das?
    


Dann hat habe ich noch eine __ Iris für euch.....ich hab keine Ahnung welche Sorte.
   


Dann noch ein hässliches Entlein, wo ich euch, wenn zum Schwan wird den Namen verrate.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2015)

Hi Torsten,

__ orangerotes Habichtskraut (Hieracium aurantiacum) - eine der wenigen Stauden mit oranger Blüte, zeigt saure Böden an. Kann im Garten aber auch ziemlich lästig werden da es sich über Samen und Ausläufer schnell ausbreitet. Bei mir wuchert es überall im Moor rum, obwohl es angeblich feuchte Standorte überhaupt nicht verträgt

__ Iris versicolor oder Iris laevigata "Rosa Queen"

Fakellilie (Kniphofia)


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juni 2015)

Du


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Kann im Garten aber auch ziemlich lästig werden da es sich über Samen und Ausläufer schnell ausbreitet.


Stimmt. Bei uns in einem Bett deckt die fast alles zu. Das Zeug wird lästig. Sauren Boden durften wir eigentlich auch nicht haben bei dem Lösslehm.

__ Iris versicolor wird es wohl sein. Habe mal eben mich durch die google beiträge geklickt.

Die Kniphofi solltest du doch nicht verraten. Mal schauen ob es bei der einen Blüte bleibt. Habe davon noch eine Pflanze in meinem Aufzuchtbereich. Die setze ich ggf da noch neben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Du
> 
> Stimmt. Bei uns in einem Bett deckt die fast alles zu.



ich hab auch schon Dinge in meinem Bett gefunden die da nix zu suchen haben, aber noch breiten sich da wenigstens keine Gartenstauden aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juni 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Bett gefunden die da nix zu suchen habe


Schaffe dir Kinder an, dann wunderst du dich auch nicht mehr über Dinge welche man im Bett findest.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schaffe dir Kinder an, dann wunderst du dich auch nicht mehr über Dinge welche man im Bett findest.


Hahahahaaha stimmt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2015)

die zweite Bauernrose ist aufgegangen, die erste Blüte an meinem Wildrosenstrauch hat sich gezeigt und an der 
alten Duftrose sind unzählige Knospen und eine offene Blüte, der Schnittlauch steht jetzt in voller Blüte:
              

Außerdem sind dann noch die dazu gekommen:


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2015)

...und heute ein neuer Storchenschnabel und jetzt voll ausgebildet das __ Wollgras im Moormini:

    


Diese kann ich partout nicht sicher bestimmen (Blüte, ganze Pflanze, Blätter) :

      

außerdem ist  dann noch die im Kopfsteinpflaster erschienen:


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2015)

Hm diese rosa auf dem letzten Foto....sowas hab ich glaube ich neulich als Kuckucks...__ nelke für den Sumpfbereich am Teich gekauft.
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2015)

Eine wilde Art? 
Ich habe sie nicht "gepflanzt" und sie wächst zusammen mit dr gelben Pflanze, einigen Magariten, Hirtentäschel und 
ein paar Magergräsern zwischen dem Kopfsteinpflaster hoch. 
Müsste also irgendeine Wildblume sein?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2015)

Sieh mal hier: 

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuckucks-Lichtnelke

und hier:

http://www.heilkraeuter.de/lexikon/kuckucks-lichtnelke.htm


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2015)

Habs endlich auch mal wieder geschafft, durch meinen Garten zu wandern.
Es blüht doch schon Einiges


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Keine Ahnung ,sieht aber interessant aus...

 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2015)

Jetzt muss nur noch die Fackellille richtig blühen. __ Gauklerblumen sind  da.


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2015)

Ina, ich würde sagen, das ist sie eindeutig 

Danke.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Juni 2015)

Ähm Patrick !
Totoabs und Knobikröte haben's doch geschrieben , oder ?! 
#109 und #110


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie hat mein upload mittendrin abgebrochen. 
Ich machs nochmal , auch wenn dann vielleicht was doppelt kommt .


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2015)




----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2015)

@Andre 69 
Ist das das gleiche ? ähhhm die Blumen sind soweit weg aufgenommen die sehe ich kaum , Hust

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Juni 2015)

Dann nähæher dran ! Siehe mal hier !


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2015)

Ähhmmmm PASST


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tanny,
Deine gelbe Pflanze sieht mir verdächtig nach __ Greiskraut aus. Da gibt es einige Vertreter darunter, die recht wirkstoffstark sind, also vorsichtig "mit die Pferde" !


----------



## Tanny (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rolf, 
ich habe sofort an Jacobs Kreuzkraut gedacht, als ich sie sah und darum 
zig Bestimmungsbücher gewälzt, weil das Kraut sich wirklich zur Pest entwickel hat
und ich es in dem Fall entfernen würde. 
Konnte aber keine eindeutige Bestimmung ausmachen. 

Darum habe ich "meinen" Bauern gefragt, weil die Landwirte und die Imker hier 
dieses Kraut kennen wie ihre Westentasche und mit allen Mitteln verhindern wollen, dass 
es ihre Flächen besiedelt. 

"Mein" Bauer meinte sofort: ich kenne die Pflanze, gabs hier schon immer an den Feldwegen, 
aber keine Ahnung, wie sie heisst, aber es sei definitiv 
kein JKK. (vielleicht eine "Verwandte")

 also darf sie weiterleben 

Ich habe vor JKK auch panik - besonders im Heu.....
....aber leider hat die JKK Hysterie wohl, wie ich gelesen habe, auch dazu geführt, dass 
eine Menge ähnlich aussehender Wildpflanzen mittlerweile bedroht sind, weil die Leute 
hirnlos alles vernichten, was auch nur annähernd gelb und sternenförmig aussieht..... 

...da will ich mich nicht einreihen.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2015)

Die ersten zwei Kornblumen haben sich gezeigt:

  


und die Magariten bilden jetzt richtige "Blumennester" im Gras:


----------



## misudapi (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo,  
meine gefüllte Clematis ist mittlerweile ganz aufgegangen.
   
das zweite soll eine __ Nelken-Wurz sein
  
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

misudapi schrieb:


> meine gefüllte Clematis ist mittlerweile ganz aufgegangen.



.... und der __ Fingerhut ist auch schon soweit 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2015)

Stimmt Kirsten, bei mir auch


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Stimmt Kirsten, bei mir auch



 ich meinte Deinen __ Fingerhut neben der Clematis 

Meiner ist noch nicht soweit. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2015)

Kirstin, da sehe ich keinen __ Fingerhut 
Jaaaaa, ich bin doof  , hab jetzt alles durcheinandergebracht. 
Nicht meine Clematis, und nicht mein Fingerhut . 
Jetzt hab ichs


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

...stimmt, war Susanne.....ohje, bin ich heute "wirr"


----------



## misudapi (13. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen,
ja, ich glaube es war meiner gemeint   Der __ Fingerhut taucht jedes Jahr wo anders auf, eben nach "Fingerhut-art".
Aber nicht nur die Pflanzen stehen in voller Blühte. Unter anderen meine beiden __ Salbei-Sorten
.    
Da ist ein "gesummse" drin.

Jalantha
deine Lupine gefällt mir. Ich habe dieses Jahr zum ersten mal Samen davon an verschiedene Stellen gesetzt. Sowohl ein- als auch zweijährige. Wann ich dann Blühten davon zeigen kann.....? Wir werden es sehen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen, Susanne
Ja, es war Dein Bild gemeint, 
aber macht ja nichts, unsere Blümchen sind alle toll


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2015)

N'abend zusammen!
So es wird wieder Zeit für ein paar Blütenbilder. Da ich quasi sekündlich auf den Ausbruch des diesjährigen Rosenfeuerwerks warte ( scheint ein super Rosenjahr zu sein, soviel Austrieb und Knospen wie noch nie) und so ungeduldig bin, gibts hier schon die ersten zarten Knospen, dazu dunkelrote Clematis,  weisse Pfingstrose und rosa __ Rhododendron,  ne sehr spät blühende Sorte. Ausserdem noch ne blaue und ne hellgelbe __ Iris am Teich (zum Vergleich die "normale gelbe" daneben).  Nur mal so als Vorgeschmack auf die nächsten Tage. und das alles für die mit dem langsamen Internet in Miniformat (und wehe Ihr seid zu faul zum Anklicken!)


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2015)

Und hier der Rest, __ Wieseniris in blau und rosa, dazwischen noch ne kleine Bartiris, und ne __ Rosennymphe
       
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2015)

Ina, Deine Rosen sind ja schon super weit  (und ich habe sie alle durchgeschaut  )

Bei mir sind die Edelrosen mit Ausnahme der einen alten Duftrose, die in voller Blüte steht,

  

noch nicht mal ansatzweise als Knospe zu erkennen.

Dafür blühen die Wild- und Heckenrosen schon wunderschön und es summt und brummt nur so 
an den Sträuchern:


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2015)

Danke Kirstin! Ich weiss gar nicht so genau, wann sie kommen müssten. Also die __ Bodendecker sind noch nicht soweit, dafür aber die Kletterrosen (new dawn ist schon dabei, die orange kommt morgen), die gelbe Beetrose und meine 1-2 Duftenden Strauchrosen auch schon beim Aufgehen.
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2015)

...und hier der "bunte Fleck" im Garten:

    

Auf dem Kopfsteinpflaster haben sich ein paar Getreidekörner zu Pflanzen entwickelt: 

      


...und eine neue Mohnblüte hat sich auch gezeigt: 

    

Außerdem mischen sich unter die __ Gänseblümchen jetzt so kleine, bläuliche Blüten:

  

...und die steht im Garten und ich habe keine Ahnung, was das ist oder wo die herkommt


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2015)

Sehr sehr hübsch Deine Wildnis! Nix für mich Preussen, wenns in meiner Obhut so bleiben müsste,  aber sehr idyllisch anzusehen! Das letzte könnte ne zu klein geratene __ Stockrose/Malve sein, aber um sicher zu gehen, müsste ich sie live begucken
 Lg ina


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Nix für mich Preussen, wenns in meiner Obhut so bleiben müsste,



 das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.....sagen meine Mutter und mein Bruder mit Familie mir auch immer


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tanny,
die kleinen violetten Blüten erinnern recht stark an Storchschnäbel. Aktuell explodiert bei mir die Rosenblüte. Da es im Frühjahr keinen Frost gegeben hat, habe ich die Rosen nicht so tief wie zumeist üblich zurückgeschnitten. Der Austrieb war dennoch sehr kräftig, und selbst die umgepflanzte "Altrose" (zweites Bild9 ist besser denn je dabei. Das wird sich ändern, wenn wir wieder kältere Winter haben, keine Frage. Aber dieses Jahr darf ich mich an üppigen und zahlreichen Blüten freuen. Als letztes mal ein Eindruck von meiner "Santana", die nach gut 8 Jahren an einem absoluten "Hoch" angekommen ist.


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, bei mir ist es mit den Rosen ähnlich, werden alle so nach und nach richtig toll . 
Bilder gibts dann auch mal


----------



## Christopher (14. Juni 2015)

Das duftet im Garten von dem  Jasmin.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Alles blüht.....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
meine neueste "Errungenschaft": Elfenspiegel (Nemesia).
ich liebe diese Blume,  fast wie __ Hornveilchen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

...und noch was für die Rosenfreunde...(Flammentanz, blüht unermüdlich, sehr dankbar, kein Mehltau, Rosenrost o.ä.)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

@Goldkäferchen 
das ist ja irre
Sag mal sind das schon Ringelblumen??

Bei mir ist da noch nicht einmal der Ansatz zu sehen. 

 die Gauklerblume habe ich auch am EIngang stehen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Hi, Tanny
nö, das sind Tagetes, die Ringelblumen brauchen noch ein bisschen.
Aber wo siehst Du __ Gauklerblumen bei mir?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> nö, das sind Tagetes, die Ringelblumen brauchen noch ein bisschen.



 das beruhigt mich aber - ich dachte schon ich lebe auf der anderen Seite des Erdballs 
Tagetes habe ich nicht - kenne ich darum wohl auch nicht so......



Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Aber wo siehst Du __ Gauklerblumen bei mir?



die (habe ich zumindest als "Gauklerblume" gekauft):

   

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
__ Gauklerblumen habe ich auch, aber  am Teich.
Guckst Du hier.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo, Tanny
das erste ist Elfenspiegel und die zweiten Minipetunien. Sehen beide sehr hübsch aus!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

also die sehen nun tatsächlich ganz anders aus....

Außerdem war meine "Gauklerblume" laut Blumenhändler für den Topf und blüht den 
Sommer durch und ist dann hoin - kommt also angeblich nicht wieder. 

Die hole ich mir jedes Jahr für den Eingang, weil sie eben durchblüht und schön bunt ist 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

Ohje, 
das werde ich aber dann in der Tat mal beim Blumenhändler "monieren". 

Die standen alle auf einem großen Rolli, wo drauf stand "__ Gauklerblumen"......

 Danke
LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

und noch was für Blumenfreunde....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...und die steht im Garten und ich habe keine Ahnung, was das ist oder wo die herkommt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 147576



Hi,

in Afganistan wird das auf Feldern angebaut 

das ist Schlafmohn

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

Schreib Doch mal bitte die Namen immer mit in den Text, damit ich nicht dumm sterbe....

die erste Rose würde ich spontan als "Frostrose" bezeichnen - die sieht toll aus - als wäre da so ein leichter,
gefrosteter Rand drauf 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> in Afganistan wird das auf Feldern angebaut
> 
> das ist Schlafmohn



...wusste ja gar nicht, was ich für Schätze im Garten habe.....

Danke
LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2015)

Ist das nicht auch Schlafmohn ? ( Hat man mir erzählt )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2015)

Hi Kristin,

Schlafmohn ist gar nicht selten anzutreffen.
Die Samen werden ja überall in Backwerk verarbeitet, in Vogelfuttermischungen sind sie zu finden, und es ist ja auch ne alte Bauerngartenpflanze die schon lange von dort ausgebüchst ist (machen auch die ganzen heutigen Gartensorten immer noch). Die Samen können auch viele viele Jahre im Boden überdauern und keimen erst aus wenn sie wieder durch ne "Störung" an die Oberfläche kommen

@Anne: das ist auch einer, eine der vielen Gartensorten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Schreib Doch mal bitte die Namen immer mit in den Text, damit ich nicht dumm sterbe....
> 
> die erste Rose würde ich spontan als "Frostrose" bezeichnen - die sieht toll aus - als wäre da so ein leichter,
> gefrosteter Rand drauf
> ...


Hi, Tanny
Das ist eine französische Rose (von Delbard) heißt: Henri Matisse
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die Samen werden ja überall in Backwerk verarbeitet, in Vogelfuttermischungen sind sie zu finden,


...und ich dachte immer, dass der __ Mohn, den sie auf Brötchen und Co verarbeiten vom Klatschmohn oder so kommt - also irgendeiner Mohnsorte, aus der sich kein Opium gewinnen lässt? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2015)

Bin noch mal schnell durch den Garten gedüst


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

...irgendwie sind die Rosen bei Euch allen früher als bei mir....
Wunderschön!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (14. Juni 2015)

Wow Anne, wenn ich deine Hochstammrose in einem Gartenprospekt sehen würde, würde ich glatt behaupten die wäre ein Fake!!!


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juni 2015)

Habe das Gefühl die Bälle werden immer größer
  

Dann frage ich mich was aus dem Teufelchen wohl wird ?
 

 Dann melden sich noch ein paar mit komischen Spitzen


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2015)

bekamax schrieb:


> Wow Anne, wenn ich deine Hochstammrose in einem Gartenprospekt sehen würde, würde ich glatt behaupten die wäre ein Fake!!!



Ja, die ist dieses Jahr wirklich eine Wucht. 
Die Schwester erholt sich grade vom Umpflanzen im letzten Herbst . 
Ich dachte erst, sie geht ein 
  
hatte sie wohl auch zuwenig zurückgeschnitten ,ist stakelig ??
Die " Hübsche " aus der Nahansicht


----------



## bekamax (15. Juni 2015)

Ein Traum von einer Hochstammrose, Anne.
Und, dass die andere das Umsetzen so gut überstanden hat ist für mich mit unserem Lehmboden fast schon unglaublich!!
Toll!


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2015)

Wir haben den " sandigen " Heideboden, mußte immer ein bißchen anfüttern, wenn Du was pflanzt


----------



## bekamax (15. Juni 2015)

Und bei uns musst du aufpassen, dass der Spaten nicht abreißt...; die Rosenwurzeln schaffen das ausstechen selten...
dafür düngen wir Rosen gar nicht..


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2015)

moin zusammen,
die Rosen geben hier auch richtig Gas...


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

Ja, Eva
schlagartig gehen überall die Knospen auf. 
Endlich mal wieder ein gutes Rosenjahr


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

An der Hauswand tummeln sich die Bienen und Hummeln  in den Blüten am Saatmini:

     

zwischen den Mageriten zeigt sich das Grünzeug der Kamille:

 

und am Pferdepaddock steht jetzt der __ Holunder in voller Blüte und mittendrin
zeigt sich ....? ...ist das eine Malvenart?


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juni 2015)




----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 
Kirstin, Dein blauer __ Storchschnabel gefällt mir sehr!  Ist die Farbe Original oder hat die Aufnahme die echte Farbe etwas verfälscht? Wenn der in echt auch so aussieht, muss ich glaub ich heimlich mit nem Schippchen vorbeikommen. ... ich habe nämlich angefangen, die Storchnäbel zu sammeln. Offenbar eine der wenigen Stauden, die sich hier sauwohl fühlen. Wie der Zufall so will, hab ich in den letzten Tagen alle meine "Geraniumse" geknipst und will sie Euch zeigen. Es kommen wild eingewanderte mit den ganz kleinen dunkelgrünen Blättern in pink und weiss (Bild 1 u 2), dann die zur Gartenerstausstattung geschenkt bekommenen grossblütigen hochwachsenden in pink und blau (Bild 3-5), dann noch der überall in schattigen Parks übliche mittelgrosse mit pinker Blüte (Bild 6, erst neulich von Nachbarin abgeschwatzt) und dann noch Bild 7-9 meine drei ganz neu käuflich erworbenen Züchtungen, die am Schildchen zu erkennen sind. einer heiiüsst ESPRESSO und hat Blätter in espressofarbe...Der letzte hat blaue Blüte mit weissem Auge und panaschierte Blätter. die sind natürlich noch nicht so üppig, gehen aber hoffentlich genauso in die Breite wie die anderen.
Ich hoffe, sie gefallen Euch! Lg ina
Sorry Kirstin für die Vollbilder, aber die mussten mal wieder in gross!


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ina, 
das blau ist echt 

ich hatte ihn als ganz kleine Pflanze im Gartencenter vor 2 Jahren mitgenommen. 
Im 1. Jahr mickerte er etwas. 
Dann habe ich, weil ich nicht wusste wohin damit,  eine Rankpflanze mit in den Topf gesetzt (weil da noch Platz war) 
und seitdem fing der Storchenschnabel praktisch an zu "explodieren" 

 Konkurrenz macht stark" 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2015)

Ja das scheint bei denen so zu sein. ..vielleicht wird er von der Ranke auch etwas beschattet. Meine wuchern so derartig und versäen sich überall.  Und jetzt wo ich mitbekommen habe, dass es so viele unterschiedliche bezaubernde Sorten gibt, schlage ich mir mit der flachen Hand vor die Stirn wegen meiner jahrelangen Ignoranz. Fand den früher immer so profan und hab vergeblich Zeugs daneben gepflanzt, was bei Lehm, Trockenheit, Schatten und Tannennadeln nicht wachsen wollte und oft vom Geranium überwuchert wurde. Naja im Alter wird man weiser,  und besser spät als nie!
Ähnliches erlebe ich mit Gräsern und __ Seggen, wo sich auch schon ne beachtliche Vielfalt angesammelt hat und ich sie als anspruchslose Solitäre und Lückenfüller lieben gelernt hab, werd demnächst auch hier eine Übersicht einstellen.
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Juni 2015)

...und noch ein paar Blumen
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Juni 2015)

Hab' heute mal den Garten geplündert, das ist dabei herausgekommen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2015)

Haaaaach....Du nu wieder..... sonnenlage....


Goldkäferchen, natürlich find ich sie toll und beglückwünsche Dich zu der ewigen Blütenpracht!

Und Kirstin, ich dachte ich komme im Sommer mal rum, wenn ich in Mecklenburg Urlaub mache und schaue mal übern Zaun bei "unsere kleine Farm", aber hab gesehen, Du bist viiiiiiiel zu weit weg! Aber vielleicht kann ich Dich ja zu einer Briefsendung blauer Storchschnabelsamen überreden, evtl. Im Tausch gegen andere? Wobei das natürlich immer noch nicht das Dilemma mit der Besichtigung beseitigt, meinem Sohn und mir würde das sicher super gefallen..
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2015)

Und nun die Blüten aus dem Reich der Schatten (son bissi was blüht ja doch):
            
gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2015)

Mit den Rosen:
                  
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2015)

Ach ja, und wie versprochen Gräser und __ Seggen. Zwar längst noch nicht alle, aber die blühenden schon:


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2015)

Immer noch keiner dazwischen? Nagut, dann noch ein paar von der Ferne...


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2015)

So, jetzt hab ich fertig....
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ina, 
 ich weiss gar nicht, was Du hast - ich finde, dass Du wunderschöne "Schattenblüten"  hast.

Plant doch einfach ein paar Tage "Kurzurlaub im Norden" ein 

Wenn Du es in meiner wirklich wilden Wildnis aushälst: 
ich habe ein kleines Gästezimmer, dass immer bezugsfertig ist 

LG
Kirstin

PS wegen der Samen: ich werde zusehen, dass ich schneller bin, als die Vögel


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ina
Kannst du mir ein Kuvert mit Gräser und __ Seggen samen zukommen lassen ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2015)

Patrick das ist kein Problem mit dem Schicken, aber wann sind die soweit? Und geht das bei allen übers Aussäen? Die meisten bilden doch Horste oder Ableger, so vermehre ich sie sonst. Und frag bloss nicht, wie die heissen.... 

Kirstin, die Idee hört sich super an, ich bin begeistert!  Da machen wir morgen mal auf den PN weiter, wa?

lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Ina,
> ich weiss gar nicht, was Du hast - ich finde, dass Du wunderschöne "Schattenblüten"  hast.
> 
> Hallo, Ina,
> ...


 Ich find Deine ganz toll!
Was sind denn das übrigens für Stachelköpfe" auf Bild 2 bei den Gräserbildern?

Übrigens, ich bin nicht sooo weit weg wie Tanny. Wie wär's, vielleicht hast Du mal Lust, vorbeizuschauen?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

wir können hier auch ein spontanes Nordtreffen veranstalten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Nico84 (19. Juni 2015)

Schöne Gräser

@ Goldkäferchen Bild 2 müsste eine Morgensternsegge sein


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2015)

Oh soviel Feedback, toll! gerne sehe ich mir Eure Gärten an! Bin ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Eindrücken..

und:

Jo ist ne Morgensternsegge. Letztes jahr gekauft, dieses Jahr doppelt so breit und viele neue Blüten. Erst dachte ich ja wegen der trockenen Blätter, die wäre überden Winter eingegangen, aber offenbar ist die nicht komplett wintergrün so wie manchandere auch, die habe ich im Frühjahr entfernt und dann trieb sie wieder mächtig aus. Also offenbar auch ein Treffer für den Lehmboden. Also __ Seggen und Storchschnäbel sind mir wohl zugedacht. .
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2015)

hallo,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Noch schnell in den Garten geflitzt und ein paar Bilder geschossen, bevor der große Regen kam.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2015)

Die Kapuziner Kresse (meine Lieblingsblume ) braucht noch, ehe sie blüht. Dann stell' ich nochmal ein paar Bilder rein.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2015)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Die Kapuziner Kresse (meine Lieblingsblume ) braucht noch, ehe sie blüht. Dann stell' ich nochmal ein paar Bilder rein.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen


Und dann ab in die Küche damit und lecker Kräuterbutter fürs nächste Grillen gemacht.


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2015)

Goldkaeferchen,  Deine Rittersporne und der __ Fingerhut sehen ja toll aus! Überhaupt machen sich Deine Stauden und Rosen so gut.. was habt Ihr denn für einen Boden?
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo, Ina
Märkischen Sandboden  . Wenn Du gießt, kullert das Wasser weg wie nichts!
Also, siehe Wahlspruch..."von nichts ist nichts" : jede Menge Komposterde drauf, Urgesteinsmehl (bindet die Feuchtigkeit)  und Dünger, abgesehen davon,was Du ja sicher auch machst  : gut zureden.. und ein Auge dafür haben, was die Pflanzen wollen.... 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2015)

Hab da noch was, die kleine Kletterrose hat sich dies Jahr so schön rausgemacht, ich dünge sie mit Kaffeesatz, ebenso die Rhododendren und __ Hortensien.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

..... und, hast Du schon mal Kaffebohnen geerntet - quasi steuerfrei?


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2015)

Märkischen Sandboden...ja den wünsche ich mir auch manchmal her, den kann man wenigstens aufbereiten. Habe vor einiger Zeit mal bei einer Freundin in der Magdeburger Börde auf solchem Sand einen Kräutersteingarten angelegt. Plus volle Sonne fast den ganzen Tag.  Wasser kullerte wirklich an den Pflanzen vorbei. Das Gießen war schon eine Herausforderung! aber dafür explodiert dort alles mediterrane und trockenheitsliebende Gewächs. Hab schon öfter drüber nachgedacht, mir an einer Stelle im Vorgarten, wo wenigstens den halben Nachmittag Sonne ist, ein Hochbeet mit Sand und Splitt oder Tongranulat anzulegen, quasi wie in den Mittelmeerländern, und dort all das zu pflanzen, was ich so gern sammeln würde und was im Rest des Gartens nicht wachsen will: Bartiris,  alle möglichen Sorten Fetthenne (die liebe ich sehr), Polsternelken, gestreifte Yucca.. natürlich auch Gräser, __ Salbei und __ Lavendel, aber die gibts ja bei mir schon. Nur für diese Aktion muss ein ganzer Schuppen beräumt und abgerissen werden, Sträucher versetzt und Baumstubben gerodet werden. Also eher ein Job für ne Firma, nicht für mich. Und wer weiss....wenn der Platz erstmal frei wäre, würde womöglich doch noch ein zweiter Teich entstehen, den ich in der Abendsonne genießen kann. Denn der andere ist nur was für den Vormittag oder sehr sehr heisse Tage, wenn man lieber im Schatten sitzt.
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Ina, kannst Du nicht einfach die Betonpflanzsteine (unten offen)  versetzt übereinander um die Hindernisse herum bauen?

Die lassen sich wunderbar mit all den genannten Pflanzen besetzen und wuchern schön zu. 

ich habe damit an der Sitzecke eine Windschutzmauer gesetzt - Ostseite (also max. bis Mittag Sonne) - 
da wächst alles drin, was es sandig, trocken oder steinig liebt ....und man kann die Teile beliebig 
hoch und um die Ecke bauen - der räumlichen Gestaltung ist mit denen eigentlich keine Grenze gesetzt. 

Du hast nach dem Gießen keinen Wasserstau, die frieren nicht kaputt, sind gut belüftet und die Struktur
erlaubt es kletternden Pflanzen, sich daran festzuhalten....und das tolle ist: die kosten je nachdem, ob im 
Angebot oder nicht ab 1,90 das Stück - ich habe damals eine ganze Palette liefern lassen 

Ich habe sie auch in den Tümpeln verwandt, weil die Teichpflanzen, die im Boden wurzeln sonst 
auf der Betonplatte verloren wären. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2015)

Ja an einigen Stellen im Garten gibt es solche Pflanzsteine, zB. Um den Hügel zu stützen, wo der Löwenwasserspeier am Teich thront.für so ein Hochbeet hätte ich aber lieber Sandstein oder Bahnschwellen, so ein bisschen wie ein Berg und weniger wie ein Hochbeet. Na so wie man es in Schaugärgen gelegentlich findet. Die Stubben könnte ich umbauen, wenn sie denn einzeln stünden,das hab ich schonmal überlegt, aber nicht den Schuppen. Der ist zu hoch. Und die Stubben stehen genau an allen Ecken des Schuppens. Teile konnte ich schon mit von Feldsteinen eingefasstem Strauchpflanzungen verstecken,  aber wieder nur in dem ollen Boden, nicht höher. Ich hab zwar an anderer Stelle ein Hochbeet, aber im Vollschatten unter einer Reihe Nadelbäume, die hinterm Zaun stehen. Hin wie her, der Schuppen müsste dran glauben, sonst wirds nix...
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht solltest Du mal einen neuen Thread unter Haus und Garten auf machen "Brainstorming" 
und dort Fotos von der Ecke mit Schuppen und Stubben einstellen, schildern, was Du da gerne 
pflanzen würdest und dann ideen sammeln, wie man das auch ohne Schuppenabriss hinbekommen 
könnte?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2015)

Jute Idee Kirstin! Mir mangelt es nur überhaupt garnicht an Ideen und Vorstellungskraft und an praktischem handwerlichen Wissen und Geschick. Mir mangelt es schlicht und einfach an dem, den Du da raus schicken kannst um brachial Platz zu schaffen, eener mit dicken Oberarmen und Kettensäge und Vorschlaghammer, oder wie Skippi es so liebevoll ausdrückt: Schubkarrenschieber 
und dann am besten noch vier weitere um das ganze Gerödel abzutransportieren und kostenlos zu entsorgen!
bezahlte Handwerker kann ich mir vielleicht irgendwann mal leisten, aber wie es so ist, immer wenn man denkt, man nimmt es mal in Angriff, dann sind andere Sachen vordringlicher oder es kommen unvorhergesehene Ausgaben...
lg ina


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Mir mangelt es schlicht und einfach an dem, den Du da raus schicken kannst um brachial Platz zu schaffen, eener mit dicken Oberarmen und Kettensäge und Vorschlaghammer, oder wie Skippi es so liebevoll ausdrückt: Schubkarrenschieber


Ina, wenn Du den gefunden hast, schick ihn bitte dann zu mir !!
Den brauch ich nämlich auch .
Bäume ausbuddeln sollte er aber auch können


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ina


ina1912 schrieb:


> den Du da raus schicken kannst um brachial Platz zu schaffen, eener mit dicken Oberarmen und Kettensäge und Vorschlaghammer



Haste kein Männchen , der sich gerne mit der Kettensäge austobt ? 

Ich hab eine für die linke und eine für die rechte Hand, dicke Arme und einen Vorschlaghammer hab ich auch (was gibt es zu essen ?)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2015)

Essen gibt nach Wunsch!


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub, es wird ein gutes Rosenjahr


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Anne, 
 wunderschöne Rosen!
Sag mal, hast DU da gar keine Probleme, dass die Blütenblätter nachher alle in den Teich fallen?


 ich habe auch noch ein paar Rosen, die jetzt endlich blühen: 

erstmal die letzten Bauernrosen:

    


...und dann die echten Rosen 

              

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2015)

und dann blühen jetzt noch: 
__ Fingerhut, Kapuzinerkresse, Klee, Klematis und diverse gemischte __ Wildblumen: 

          
  


sowie, mal wieder: einige namenlose Blüten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juni 2015)

Hi, Tanny
schöne Bilder!  Die Kapuziner Kresse blüht schon bei Dir?   Ich liebe sie, weil Du alles machen kannst, die Blüten und Blätter sehen hübsch aus, kannste essen und die Samen kannst du als Kapernersatz nehmen.
Meine hält sich noch zurück.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juni 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich glaub, es wird ein gutes Rosenjahr
> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
> Noch ein paar "Röschen".
> LG
> Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juni 2015)

...und weil ihr so gerne Bilder seht, noch ein paar hinterher...
LG
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2015)

@Goldkäferchen

Bei der Kapuzinerkresse ist es genau diese eine Blüte, die sich schon vorwitzig gezeigt hat 

ich liebe sie auch in der Küche ......hmmmmmm.....


Deine Gartenfotos könnten locker jedes Titelbild einer Gartenzeitschrift schmücken  Klasse

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo, Kirstin
oh, danke!.  (Garten ist auch mein Hobby)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juni 2015)

Hi,
das war's für heute
tschüss...
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast DU da gar keine Probleme, dass die Blütenblätter nachher alle in den Teich fallen?



Kirsten, ich hab noch ne ganze Rosenreihe am Teich , da fällt immer rein, und nein, stört mich nicht 
Wird abgefischt, oder landet im Skimmer


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Juni 2015)

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar Blüten.    

Und auch Rosen...


----------



## pema (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
heute habe ich im Garten eine interessante Farb- und Formvariation des Schlafmohns, der bei uns  z. Zt. überall im Garten blüht, entdeckt. Sieht von den Farben her aus, wie eine Kreuzung zwischen Schlaf- und Klatschmohn - und dann auch noch mit gefiederten Blütenblättern.
Hoffentlich kann ich ein paar Samen retten.

 
petra


----------



## Flusi (23. Juni 2015)

hallo,
...schöne Bilder!
habe vor einigen Tagen an einem Zwiebelgewächs am Teich das "Erblühen" beobachtet - nicht so bunt - aber interessant
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juni 2015)

Flusi,
ein Allium?


----------



## Flusi (24. Juni 2015)

hallo Eva-Maria,
ja, ein Allium fistulosum [L.]  
(Schnattra, Winterheckezwiebeln = bei nymphaion gekauft mit Originalrezept für das schwäbische Nationalgericht "grüne Krapfen")
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo miteinander!
Von mir heute abend noch schnell ein paar Blüten, hauptsächlich Rosen.  Bei der orangenen ist nun endlich die Begleiter-Clematis in hell lila mit erblüht. Eine Nicht-Rose ist dabei, bin gespannt wer ihren Namen kennt..
Lg ina


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2015)

....
*Indische  Kermesbeere ( Phytolacca acinosa)*.....

kannst du mir sorten 4 und 6 nennen????

danke marco


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juni 2015)

Hm hast Du jetzts erste Bild mitgezählt oer meinst Du die vierte und sechste Rose?


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2015)

gelb und rose


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juni 2015)

Bei gelb ist das Schild nicht mehr zu lesen.und die andere, ich denke Du meinst die apricotorangefarbe (rose sind ja eher alle anderen), die heisst Bonita. Im Moment ist sie vom Regen etwas ausgeblichen, eigentlich ist sie ziemlich orange.
lg ina


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2015)

die fehlen mir noch 
danke


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juni 2015)

Has Du sie mal gegoogelt? Istne schöne Kletterrose.  Meine Ma hat sie vor zwei Jahren bei ner Baumschultombola gewonnen und mir geschenkt.  Mir gefällt sie sehr, vor allem mit der Clematis (sh auch letztes Foto).


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2015)

dann koennte es die 
*Climbing Landora* sein....da faellt mir ein ich muss unbedingt wieder zum rosengut langerwisch 

danke


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juni 2015)

Äh nee die orange Kletterrose heißt Bonita. Die gelbe ist ne Beetrose, leider ohne Namen bei mir


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2015)

achso


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juni 2015)

Aber die fehlt Dir ja trotzdem oder? Rosengut Langerwisch ist immer ne Reise wert! Da hab ich aber noch kene Rose gekauft. Wohl aber verschiedene __ Storchschnabel-züchtungen.


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2015)

meine waende fuer kletterrosen sind voll 
aber ich hab ein rosenbeet von dunkel rot immer heller werdend bis zu weiss und da passt immer was rein.

meine lieblingssorte ist uebrigens die nostalgie, die hab ich mir  vor 2 jahren in langerwisch als hochstamm gekauft


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juni 2015)

Oh das hört sich gut an... bin leider kein Kenner der Sorten. Aber im Beet geht doch auch sicher was mit Kletterhilfe. Grosse Auswahl für sowas hat ein bekannter Versandhandel für Gärtner...


----------



## Tanny (27. Juni 2015)

Im Kräutermini blüht die erste Kamille:

  

und auf dem Kopfsteinpflaster um die Ecke, wo Blacky im Herbst so schön sauber gemacht hat, 
ist ein buntes Blütenmeer mit u.a. __ Holunder, Magarite, __ Mohn, gelber Klee etc. entstanden: 

  

...und dann blühen noch die (keine Ahnung, wie die heißen):


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo,  schöne wildblüten haste da wieder!
ich hab zwischen den Regenschauern heute auch noch ein paar erwischt. Die kleine Patio-rose, die sehr englisch aussieht, dann die New Dawn Kletterrose mit ihren weinroten Clematis,  und dann noch die dunkellila Sumpfiris mit dem panaschierten Laub. Die finde ich sehr apart, die habe ich von der Koi-Expo mitgebracht. Sie ist ein absoluter Nachzügler, alle anderen __ Iris am Wasser sind schon längst durch.
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2015)

Hi Tanny,

Google bei der letzten mal nach Färberkamile (Anthemis tinctoria)


----------



## Tanny (28. Juni 2015)

super, Danke! 
DIe ist es definitiv! 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (28. Juni 2015)

So, ich bin heute mit der Kamera durch den Garten geflitzt.
Da sind so viele Blühten!!!!
Bei mir hat die __ Glockenblumen das Regiment übernommen.
 Glockenblumen in der Schattenecke
    Am Blumenbeet
  in der kleinen Taubenvoliere

  Das Blumenbeet mal in Übersicht

  und zum Schluss, auf der kleinen Terrasse.


----------



## misudapi (28. Juni 2015)

und weil das Fotografieren so schön war, hab ich ein paar andere auch aufgenommen.
               

1.) Clematis einfach mit gelbe gefüllte __ Nelkenwurz, 2.) eine Hauswurz, 3.) irgend eine ?????, 4.) weißer __ Eisenhut im Hintergrund die __ Jakobsleiter,
5.) lila __ Mohn einfach, 6.) __ Sumpfdotterblume, 7.) Kriechthymian 8.) Frauenmantel
   meine große Fuchsie  

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juni 2015)

momentan ist eine der Clemis ein absoluter Blüten-Traum,
die Clematis 'Florida alba plena'


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juni 2015)

Die sieht ja toll aus! Noch nie ne gelbe gesehen....
lg ina


----------



## misudapi (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
da geb ich Ina recht!! 
Die sieht absolut Klasse aus und so eine Farbe hab ich bei einer Clematis auch noch nicht gesehen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2015)

sie ist eher grünlich, hin zu weiß.... gelb kommt sie wohl nur aufgrund der Lichtverhältnisse so rüber,
ich werde mal versuchen ein Bild ohne direkte Sonneneinstrahlung zu machen, morgen oder in den nächsten Tagen...


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2015)

Meine Kletterrose ist dieses Jahr richtig toll, und das, obwohl sie an der Nordseite vor dem Wald steht 
  
und dann habe ich noch eine Lilie , die die Farbe geändert hat, von rosa , dazu:


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2015)

moin zusammen,
heute ganz früh... als die Sonne noch nicht so strahlte 
die gleiche Clemi noch einmal, jetzt sieht man das sie weiß mit einem grünlichen touch ist
 

Schönen Tag euch allen!


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2015)

heute gibts mal wieder neue Blüten bei mir: 

__ Ackerwinde, unbekannt, __ Brombeere, __ Johanniskraut, Malve, Malve,  und 4 x Rose:


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2015)

sowie: 
__ Schafgarbe in pink, weiss und rosa und zwei mal bunte Wildblüten:


----------



## misudapi (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

ich will deine Clematis haben !!! Sofort!!!

Man, ist die schön. Ich liebe weiße Blüten.
Ich habe die in Lila, aber in deiner Farbe kommt die viel besser rüber.
Wann bist du nicht zu Hause, wann kann ich heimlich bei dir ......., oder hast du für mich eine Adresse wo man sie bestellen kann??
    hier zum Vergleich meine, in ungeöffneten und geöffneten Zustand. Das ist doch die gleiche Sorte ,oder!

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (1. Juli 2015)

Jetzt erscheinen neue Blüten praktisch "stündlich" 

Frauenmantel und die Kapuzinerkresse bei den Hunden:

      

und ein paar Blüten, die ich mal wieder nicht benennen kann ....aber Hauptsache schön


----------



## Rayeddie (1. Juli 2015)

Will auch mal.


----------



## Mondragor (1. Juli 2015)

So und ich mag auch mal


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2015)

Jetzt wird es richtig 'barock' hier im Garten. Der Schlafmohn treibt immer seltsamere Blüten...aber schön sind sie.

 

petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Juli 2015)

will einer mal naschen? Sind aber Sauerkirschen. 
Hallo, Rayeddie, was ist das für eine tolle Pflanze auf dem letzten Bild?
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2015)

...und wieder gibt es neue Blüten 

Namenlose,Namenlose,  Malve mit __ Holunder:

     

Rosen:
     

__ Johanniskraut Hybrid:
 

Wildblüten auf Wiese: 
    

...und die __ Vogelkirsche hat erste Früchte, die schon fleißig von den AMseln frequentiert werden:


----------



## Rayeddie (5. Juli 2015)

Der Baum chitalpa tashkensis oder Baumoleander
Kam gut über den Winter und blüht sehr schön 
Lt
Rayeddie


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2015)

Der nächste Kaktus
 

Dann steht noch einer in den Startlöchern.
Und hier habe ich auch noch mal was schönes.


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Tanny, 
Deine erste Namenlose ist eine Knäuelglockenblume. Die zweite könnte eine Ziestart sein. Und die Wildblüten auf dem zweiten Foto sind Borretsch und Ringelblumen. Die kann man beide gut verarbeiten.


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2015)

danke Christine 
__ Ziest -stimmt, Heilziest habe ich da mal gepflanzt 

Borretsch und Ringelblume werden bei uns immer im Salat verarbeitet  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2015)

Dieses Jahr hat sich erstmal kleiner __ Mohn wild in die Fugen auf dem Hof gesäät 

Ich finde, das sieht total klasse aus: 
    

außerdem habe ich hinter einer Bank noch eine "vergessene", wunderschöne, weiße Duftrose entdeckt: 

  

der __ Lavendel steht in völler Blüte:

  

und die Kapuzinerkresse zeigt sich jetzt in 2 Farben:


----------



## Nico84 (7. Juli 2015)

Hab auch mal 2-3 Bilder gemacht


----------



## Tanny (7. Juli 2015)

...und weiter gehts .....

einmal eine Diestelblüte und dann wächst jetzt auf dem Misthaufen Getreide (Hafer und Gerste)
Das muss aus dem Hühnerfutter sein, denn die Pferde kriegen kein Getreide.


----------



## jolantha (9. Juli 2015)

Hab auch noch ein bißchen Blumen


----------



## jolantha (9. Juli 2015)

Sind doch ein paar mehr geworden, auf 2000m² hat man ja doch ein wenig viel Platz


----------



## Thundergirl (10. Juli 2015)

Bei uns blüt jetzt der Clematis.


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit! 
vor dem Wochenende gibts noch einige Bilder:
                  
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2015)

Hi,

5 Jahre nach Aussaat

Arisaema franchetianum/fargesii - die Edding-Beschriftung hat der Tontopf leider aufgesaugt


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
petra


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo!  Noch paar wenige Bildchen von heut... rosa __ Lavendel, hell lila Clematis, rotlaubiger Blutfelberich, Verwandter des Goldfelberich, den ich letzes Jahr mit vier Strünken erwarb um zu testen, ob er Tannennadeln und Lehmboden mag. Er hat gut zugelegt.
         
lg ina


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2015)

Da wachsen doch glatt die Brombeeren vom Wald, durch den __ Ranunkelstrauch ( das dürfen se auch )
  Die Eiche hat sich auch meinen Garten ausgesucht . 
  und hier am Teichrand möchte wohl eine Kiefer ?? wachsen .


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2015)

Zur Zeit die schönsten (und auch die meisten) Blüten in unserem Garten.
Die Strauchkastanie hat wieder ihre Hochsaison.

 

 
petra


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Juli 2015)

Bei mir blüht die erste Dahlie.
 
Und in Rosa geht es weiter.


----------



## misudapi (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo
hab noch eine paar Schönheiten im Garten.
 __ Taglilien, als gelbe gekauft 
 Felsennelke
 kletterdes __ Tränendes Herz
 eine Unbekannte. Weis jemand,was für eine das ist?
 eine __ Sonnenblume, die so gewachsen ist.(Öffnet sich nicht)
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2015)

Nymphaea `Clyde Ikins


----------



## ina1912 (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 
Paar kleine Bilder hab ich auch noch...
          
lg ina


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

Noch schnell ein paar Bilder vom vor dem Gewitter bevor alles zerstört wird:
    
und gleich danach ging es los so das ich nicht mehr retten konnte 
Mal schauen was nachher noch steht.

LG René


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

Nach dem Regen ist vor dem Regen und einiges hat überlebt, trotz mehrerer 100 Liter + Hagel
Teil 1


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

Teil 2


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

Teil 3
                    
LG René


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2015)

Servus

Highlight ist immer wieder neben den Seerosen die Montpretie im Garten.

  

Aber auch die __ Taglilien die jetzt gerade blühen.
Hier mal 3 von 18 die im Garten verstreut unser Auge entzücken.

     

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2015)

jetzt blühen auch die Schmetterlingsflieder ...und sie sitzen  voll mit Schmetterlingen, Bienen, Hummeln und __ Wespen


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juli 2015)

moin zusammen,
klasse Bilder!
@Helmut.... die Montbretien schauen klasse aus.... wie hoch sind eure?
Unsere werden jedes Jahr mehr und höher, in diesem Jahr sind sie bereits gut 1,50 m hoch.
Leider schaffen es nur die 'Red Devil', orangefarbene sind total verschwunden....
 

@Kirstin
Nachdem ich das Gefühl hatte, dass wir in diesem Jahr deutlich weniger Insekten und Schmetterlinge haben,
bin ich derzeit richtig happy..... seitdem die __ Sommerflieder hier blühen, haben wir reichlich Zulauf... sehr schön!
Euch allen einen sonnig warmen Donnerstag!


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2015)

Servus Eva-Maria

Ist jetzt 1,30m, gerade gemessen und fotografiert ...

  
Richtung Westen

Das längste Blatt ist 1,46m. Steht im Hausschatten, daher halbschattig (bekommt jetzt ab 14:30 Sonne). Wird nur sporadisch gegossen (wie jetzt in der großen Hitze) und nicht gedüngt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2015)

yep Helmut, so schauen sie aus.... wenn sie sich wohlfühlen!
Meine orange-farbene 'Mc Kenzie'... ist einfach verschwunden, darüber war ich sehr traurig.
Die 'red Devil' macht es langsam aber sicher wett 
Euch ein schönes WE!


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

Jetzt steht auch die __ Wegwarte wieder in voller Blüte, außerdem blühen die Diesteln und __ Flockenblumen? jetzt wunderschön:


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

Da für die nächsten 24 Stunden Unwetter mit Orkan angesagt ist, 
habe ich heute noch mal den garten mit der Kamera unsicher gemacht - wer weiss, was übermorgen noch übrig ist: 

Rosen, gefüllter __ Mohn, Borretsch, Kapuzinerkresse, Wilde Möhre


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

...und noch dieverse Wildblüten oder solche, wo ich mal wieder keine Ahnung habe, wie sie heissen:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2015)

Hi Tanny,

die obrige Reihe sind

Kugeldistel (Echinops ritro))
Goldfelberich (Lysimachia punctata)
ne rote __ Schafgarbe (Alchemilla millefolium Sorte)
ne Geranie (__ Storchschnabel)
ne Malve (vielleicht Moschusmalve - Malva moschata)
Flockenblume/__ Kornblume (Centaurea)


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hab auch noch neue Bilder. Lilie und Dahlie.


----------



## Tanny (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo Frank, 

...Du bist wirklich ein "wandelndes Lexikon"   - Tausend Dank!!!

"Goldfelberich" habe ich bsiher noch nie gehört......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2015)

wunderschöne Bilder von euch allen,
herrlich all' die Farben!


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2015)

Jetzt blühen auch die Büsche an der Hofplatte:


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2015)

Bei mir gibts auch wieder Einiges


----------



## pema (31. Juli 2015)

An alle stolzen Montbretienbesitzer:
ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe mir gerade eine schöne große Montbretie in orange-rot gekauft. Allerdings war ich so naiv, dem Schild im Laden zu glauben auf dem stand: winterhart !
Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass die Pflanze bzw. deren Knollen ganz und gar nicht winterhart sein sollen....wie überwintert ihr die Pflanze (Knollen)? Im Garten mit entsprechender Abdeckung oder nehmt ihr die Knollen raus...oder macht ihr vielleicht gar nichts.
Petra

@jolantha 
was ist das für eine blaue Schönheit auf Bild 3 ?
petra


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2015)

Servus Petra

Wir machen garnix.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (31. Juli 2015)

Das hört sich schon mal gut an
petra


----------



## Thundergirl (31. Juli 2015)

Und weiter gehts mit den __ Dahlien.


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> was ist das für eine blaue Schönheit auf Bild 3 ?
> petra



Petra, das ist ein Zwergrittersporn, den mir letztes Jahr, als er neu war, die __ Schnecken vollkommen platt gemacht hatten. 
Ich habe nicht geglaubt, daß er dieses Jahr wiederkommt 
Du meintest doch den : ??


----------



## pema (1. Aug. 2015)

Ja, genau den...
petra


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Meine " Wildblumenwiese " habe ich in Kübeln und Kästen ausgesäät, ansonsten wären sie nämlich
als Unkraut vernichtet worden ( Ich kenn doch keine Blümchen )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2015)

Hi Anne,

dieser blaue Zwergrittersporn (Delphinium grandiflorum) ist aber nicht langlebig wie seine großen Brüder. Mehr als 2-3 Jahre wird er meißt net

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (1. Aug. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> ansonsten wären sie nämlich
> als Unkraut vernichtet worden ( Ich kenn doch keine Blümchen )


Siehst du, deshalb reiße ich nichts raus, von dem ich nicht genau weiß, was es denn mal wird....mal ein Riesenunkraut (aber immerhin doch mit ein paar Blüten)...mal ein unerwarteter Zuzügling aus anderen Gärten oder ein Sämling einer Pflanze, die am anderen Ende des Gartens wächst.

Den kleinen blauen __ Rittersporn habe ich übrigens auch schon 2x gepflanzt...allerdings ist er nie bis zur Blüte gekommen. Deshalb habe ich auch diese Pflanze bei dir nicht erkannt - bei mir waren es immer nur ein paar mickerige Blätter und dann nichts mehr.
petra


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> dieser blaue Zwergrittersporn (Delphinium grandiflorum) ist aber nicht langlebig wie seine großen Brüder. Mehr als 2-3 Jahre wird er meißt net
> 
> MfG Frank




Frank, muß ich mal dusselig fragen . Kann ich davon Samen nehmen, und nächstes Jahr selber ziehen ??



pema schrieb:


> Den kleinen blauen __ Rittersporn habe ich übrigens auch schon 2x gepflanzt...allerdings ist er nie bis zur Blüte gekommen. Deshalb habe ich auch diese Pflanze bei dir nicht erkannt - bei mir waren es immer nur ein paar mickerige Blätter und dann nichts mehr.
> petra



Petra, wenn ich das hinkriege, mit dem Samen, gebe ich Dir was ab !!


----------



## pema (1. Aug. 2015)

Gerne.
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
bei den Montbretien mache ich auch nix, höchstens im Spätherbst 'ne Laubschicht, das war's.
Hier noch ein paar Blümchen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, gibt's hier im Forum auch Phloxfreunde??? Ich liebe diese Pflanze.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2015)

....und noch ein paar hinterherschieb....


----------



## samorai (2. Aug. 2015)

Sitze zur Zeit noch am Teich,Fledermäuse ziehen ihre Kreise, für ein Foto leider zu schnell, eine Grille zirpt in der Nähe.
Die letzten __ Lilien zeigen Ihre Schönheit und eine Banane trägt die "Sturmverwundung" mit Fassung.
      
Kann kaum noch die Tastatur erkennen! Die Zeit läuft wieder rückwärts!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2015)

Guten Abend miteinander!
Heute kann ich stolz berichten, dass eine weitere Brach-Ecke im Garten beseitigt wurde! Nämlich habe ich einen Schandfleck im Eingangsbereich, quasi einen Unkraut-und Krempelabstellstreifen zwischen Haus und Schuppen bei 34 Grad in praller Sonne gerodet, ne blöde Weide ausgebuddelt, die alle 10 Tage geschnitten werden musste und einzig als Ostereierbaum gedient hatte, riesige Granitfindlinge umhergewälzt und meine großen Töpfe der Spontankäufe vom Montag eingepflanzt, zu denen zwei Rispenhortensien LIMELIGHT und SILVERDOLLAR, zwei Bienenweiderosen in dunkelrot und eine Duftrose MUNSTEAD WOOD in weinrot gehörten. Dazu gesellen sich noch aus dem eigenen Garten 3 Ableger von Frauenmantel, ein dunkelrotes Purpurglöckchen, ne gelbgrün gestreifte Segge sowie eine bereits dort stehende INDISCHE __ KERMESBEERE, die ersten Beeren werden schon Brombeerfarben. Wie ich finde ne 1a Farbkombi. Naja, die Rosen sind fast abgeblüht, aber ich hoffe durch Rückschnitt auf eine Nachblüte. Aber spätestens nächstes Jahr, wenn alles schön eingewachsen ist, wird der Weg zum Haus vom langweiligen Weg zum Haus zu einer Augenweide, so zumindest der Plan!
   
Und eigentlich war ich nur im Baumarkt, um nen neuen Luftschlauch für den Sauerstoffsprudler und Tomatenrankstäbe zu holen....und plötzlich war der Wagen voller Blumentöpfe.... gleiches geschah im Anschluss in der Staudengärtnerei der Nachfolger des Karl Förster, die ich eigentlich wegen der großen Auswahlan Geraniumstauden aufgesucht hatte, denn die Storchschnäbel haben sich als äusserst dankbar für meinen nachteiligen Standort herausgestellt. Auch dort sind - neben der Duftrose -natürlich mehrere Paletten Geranium -Töpfchen im Wagen gelandet. Hatte mir vorher einige besondere Züchtungen im Internet angesehen und je nach Blütenform, -farbe, Blühdauer, Trockenheits-oder Schattenverträglichkeit aufgeschrieben und von dieser Liste auch etliches in der Gärtnerei gefunden. Fotos gibts davon noch keine, da gibts ausser kleinen Strünken noch nicht viel zu sehen. Aber das wird nachgeliefert,  sobald sie sich hier sesshaft gemacht haben und mit dem Blühen loslegen..
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2015)

Aso, ganz vergessen,  so sieht der Zugang jetzt aus, jedenfalls geräumiger und ordentlicher als mit Unkraut und auch deutlich schöner fürs Auge:


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ina,
das ist doch super geworden!. Sieht richtig gut aus! Uns das hast Du alles bei der Hitze gemacht?!? Respekt!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2015)

Dankeschön, schön, dass es Dir gefällt! Ja das habe ich am Montag bei der Mittagshitze gemacht, da grad vormittags gekauft, nachmittags war keine Zeit mehr und Dienstag war schon Abreise für Kurzurlaub, die Pflanzen sollten ja nicht bei der Hitze in den Töpfen bleiben... blieb mir nichts anderes übrig. Das hat man von so unüberlegten Käufen... aber ich bin froh drüber. Spontan bringt halt manchmal bessere Ergebnisse als die beste Planung! Nur, wie vielleicht auf den Fotos zu erkennen ist, fehlt noch eine Pflanze. Habe die Töpfe mehrfach hin und her geschoben,  weiter auseinander gezogen,  dann aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dichter sieht besser aus, muss halt noch eine nachgekauft werden, wahrscheinlich noch so eine grünlichweiss blühende Hortensie. Und zufällig seh ich heut einen __ Storchschnabel von meiner Liste, den ich in der Gärtnerei nicht fand, in einem bekannten Gartenversandkatalog. Nämlich  die PURPLE PILLOW, die dunkelste Staudengeranie, würde mit ihren dunkelroten Blütchen astrein die obige Rosenblüte optisch vermehren und verlängern...mal gucken, ob ich den Versuch wage...


----------



## Flusi (9. Aug. 2015)

hallo Ina,
sehr cool, die Aktion und das Ergebnis
Wünsche Dir einen schönen Kurzurlaub und hoffentlich jemand, der gießt bei der Wärme.
LG Flusi


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2015)

Danke Flusi! Bin gestern aus dem Kurzurlaub zurück gekommen, und meine Neupflanzung war durch Schwiemu allerbestens versorgt worden! Ich konnte sogar schon einen Fortschritt zu Montag feststellen, nämlich die __ Hortensien weiter aufgeblüht und die __ Kermesbeere schon deutlich Farbe angenommen!
lg ina


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2015)

Langsam geht es wohl in den Endspurt .


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2015)

Moin zusammen!
Dank eines Besuchs bei Kölle konnte die Pflanzlücke auf der rechten Seite des ersten Bildes (beitrag Nr.315) gestern noch geschlossen werden. Da ich keine __ Hortensien doppelt, aber trotzdem zueinander passend haben wollte, war ich also froh, noch eine dritte cremeweiss blühende Sorte zu bekommen. Die GRANDIFLORA. Im Aufblühen sind die Knospen leicht altrosa, die offene Blüte ist creme mit einem Hauch grün, ähnlich nur heller als die LIMELIGHT. um das Beet komplett zu machen,  kam noch eine schöne dunkelrote hohe Dahlie mit nach Hause:
   
wie Ihr auf dem ersten Bild seht, ist die Duftrose nun abgeblüht, aber dafür verspreche ich mir von der Dahlie Blütenflor bis zum Frost, um die Hortensienblüte zu begleiten.
auf die Bestellung der Geranium "Purple Pillow" werde ich wohl verzichten..nicht nur, weil diverse Kundenbewertungen besagen, sie sei keineswegs so purpurrot wie auf den Verkaufsbildchen, sondern doch eher dunkelpink. wobei ich auch reale Fotos von Kunden gesehen habe, das dunkle pink ginge trotzdem gut zu den Hortensien. Nein aber das Problem ist ihr Standortanspruch, durchlässiger Boden im Steingarten, sie ist wohl sehr nässeempfindlich. Bei mir säße sie in schwerem nassen Lehmboden im Winter. Und wieder eine extra Bodenaufbereitung, dafür ist es dort schon zu eng geworden.... naja.
im Anschluss noch ein Foto der Blumenrabatte, dort blüht es ein bisschen gelb und orange im Moment:
 

ansonsten wie immer alles grün....

 
 
 

und deshalb gibts bei mir noch Blüten in Töpfen:

 

lg ina


----------



## jolantha (11. Aug. 2015)

Ina, wunderschön Dein Garten, gefällt mir gut


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2015)

Danke! Wenn Du mal in der Gegend bist, bist Du herzlich zu einer Livebesichtigung eingeladen! 
Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (11. Aug. 2015)

Danke


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Aug. 2015)

hi Ina,
schaut klasse aus... und dann auch noch so 'easy going'....
nur wer einen Garten so in Schuss hat, weiß um die Arbeit, die darin steckt!


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2015)

Oh, danke Eva-Maria!
da werd ich ja gleich rot... 

mit easy going meinst Du sicher die spontanen Aktionen... joa, so ist der ganze Garten quasi "gewachsen". Konnte damals keinen Plan machen, da keine leere Scholle gekauft, sondern ein eingewachsenes Wochenendgrundstück mit Eiskeller, Plastikpool, Gemüsebeeten, ei igen Obstgehölzen und hohen __ Tannen. Also blieb mir nichts übrig, als langsam nach und nach behutsam umzugestalten, ohne dass es nach Komplettbaustelle aussieht. Aufgrund der schlechten Boden-, Licht- und Trockenverhältnisse hab ich unerfahren viel falsches gepflanzt und demzufolge einiges an Misserfolgen einstecken müssen. Mittlerweile weiss ich, was wo gedeiht, und so nach und nach erreichen diese Sachen auch sichtbare Grössen. Der Garten hat mir also die Gestaltung vorgeschrieben in weiten Teilen bzw stark beeinflusst.  Aber er gefällt  mir. Wobei, nen mediterranen Garten hätte ich natürlich auch wahnsinnig gerne...
solltest Du mal in der Berliner Ecke sein, bist Du natürlich auch herzlich zu einem Besuch eingeladen!
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, Ina
sehr schön, Dein Garten! 
Man sieht gleich, daß Du ihn mit sehr viel Liebe angelegt hast. Du hast recht, der Garten schreibt in gewisser Weise die Gestaltung selbst vor, bzgl der Bodenverhältnisse, Kleinklima, Bäume usw. Was von alleine wächst (sich selbst aussät) wird oft am besten gedeihen. Und Du schreibst, einen mediterranen Garten hättest Du auch gerne.... (Habe ich nicht bei Dir wunderschöne Engelstrompeten, Palmlilien und andere "Exoten" gesehen? 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2015)

Ja.... das stimmt. Alles in Kübeln und jedesmal Ischias im Frühjahr und Herbst...hihi.
nee im Ernst, so ein schöner sonniger trockener Platz mit Hochbeeten aus Naturstein, gefüllt mit ganz durchlässigem Substrat, und dort alles gepflanzt, was bei mir nicht wächst. Oder so eine sonnige Prärie- Wiese mit Gräsern und __ Steppenkerzen... oder nen Rosengarten mit viel __ Lavendel..ach ja, träumen ist ja erlaubt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ina
"träume nicht Dein Leben, sondern lebe Deinen Traum".


----------



## ina1912 (13. Aug. 2015)

Haaaaaaaaa..... jo sobald sich unerwarteter Geldsegen einstellt!


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Aug. 2015)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo Ina
> "träume nicht Dein Leben, sondern lebe Deinen Traum".


Also, netter Spruch aber eigentlich Schrott. Wenn einer seinen Traum lebt dann haben andere schnell die Hölle.
Könnte mir ein halbes Jahr Motorradtur vorstellen.... nur wer sorgt für das Futter meiner Minderjährigen.....

..... jedes Leben ist ein Kompromiss aus Wünschen und Zwang, wenn man kein egoistisches ....ist und einem andere den Buckel runter rutschen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2015)

N'abend zusammen,
gegen 18 Uhr heute gelang mir dieses Bild....
 

Vielleicht kühlt es ja den einen oder anderen runter morgen,
die Wettervorhersage... au weia.... 'Backofen' zum Teil!


----------



## Isabell (14. Aug. 2015)

Eva-Maria -  was für ein absolut traumhaftes Foto!!!  das müsstest du zu einem Wettbewerb einreichen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Aug. 2015)

moin Isabell,
mache ich, danke für Dein Lob!


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2015)

Ich kann deine Blumi verstehen. .......
das sie lieber in der Dusche wächst. 

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (20. Aug. 2015)

Ich hab auch noch etwas Farbe im Garten.....

  
  

salve Patrick


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2015)

Bin auch noch mal durch den Garten gedüst


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2015)

Moin zusammen,
was mich derzeit richtig erfreut.....
diese 'knallblaue' Hortensie, NICHT nachgeholfen!
Die 'Vanilla fraise' zog als junge Pflanze vor 2 Jahren hier ein, damals hatte sie 3 oder 4 Blüten.
Der Phlox, letztes Jahr gekauft, gefällt mir total.... dieses Knallrot hat was für mich.


----------



## ina1912 (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo an alle Blütenfreunde!
heute gibts Nahaufnahmen von den Blüten der neugepflanzten Rabatte am Schuppen (sh Beiträge 315 und 322):
            
zuerst die Duftrose MUNSTEAD WOOD, __ Hortensien LIMELIGHT, SILVERDOLLAR, GRANDIFLORA, dunkellaubige Dahlie, zuletzt die BIENENWEIDEROSE vor Hortensien.
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (23. Aug. 2015)

Weiter gehts mit ein paar anderen Blütennachzüglern:

]        
lg ina


----------



## animei (24. Aug. 2015)

Die Rose hab ich vor 3 Jahren für 0,99 € im Baumarkt erstanden. Der Winter stand vor der Tür und das Zeug musste raus.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Aug. 2015)

wie schön, dass noch so viel blühendes im Garten ist....
sei es, dass es __ Dahlien, __ Hortensien, Geranien sind,
allerdings habe ich auch alles immer wieder gewässert,
Juni/Juli/August waren deutlich zu trocken....
vom Frühjahr ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## ina1912 (24. Aug. 2015)

Guten Abend miteinander! 
Heute gibts noch mehr pink...
            
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. Aug. 2015)

Und noch etwas helleres..
          
die letzten beiden sind die von den Piepmätzen abgefressenen Kermesbeeren..
lg ina


----------



## pema (28. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Platz ist offenbar in der kleinsten Ritze.
Ein Sonnenblumenkern (aus dem Vogelfutter) hat es offensichtlich geschafft, einen 'sicheren Ort' zu finden.
Mit etwas pflanzlichem Nachdruck wurden die Pflastersteine auseinander gedrückt...so hat sich die __ Sonnenblume (die jetzt so um die 1,70cm groß ist) genug Platz zum Gedeihen geschaffen. Die Meisen warten schon.

 

 

 

petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Aug. 2015)

schon witzig, wo dann so an und an Sonnenblumen wachsen 
Wir hatten sie auch schon in Hängekörben und in den Ritzen unseres
Terrassenpflasters....


----------



## soli (30. Aug. 2015)

So schöne Gärten habt ihr! Ich bewundere ja vor allem das viele Grün, aber auch die tollen und besonderen Blumen, die ihr so habt. Da möchte ich mich auch mal beteiligen und fange mal mit unserer Einfahrt an; erst von weitem, dann von nahem:
    
Diese etwas unscheinbarere Rankpflanze wächst auch an unserer Einfahrt:
  
Leider weiß ich bei beiden nicht wie sie heißen.
Und noch eine unbekannte Schönheit:
  
Ich mache mal mit Rosa weiter: Ein __ Wandelröschen:
  
Und ein Storchenschnabel:
  
Sieht noch etwas mickrig aus, dass er jetzt neue Blüten bildet freut mich aber besonders, da ich ihn gerade erst aus Deutschland importiert habe. Ich bin gespannt wie er hier wächst!
Und eine kleine rosa Kuriosität: Eine __ Apfelblüte im August:
  
Ansonsten hab ich in rosa noch einen __ Oleander zu bieten mit wunderschönen gefüllten Blüten:
  
Und einen schlichten __ Hibiskus:
  
Und das geht vielleicht ja auch  noch als rosa durch: Eine Kaktusblüte:


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2015)

Na dann Spiel ich auch mal wieder mit

Opuntia phaeacantha longispina Feigen Kaktus
 


Echinocerus subinarmis v. aculeatus, erst eine Blüte
 


Echinocerus subinarmis v. aculeatus , dann der Rest......wobei eine steht noch in den Startlöchern.


----------



## soli (30. Aug. 2015)

Schöne Kakteen hast du! Wo wohnst du denn, dass die bei dir im Garten wachsen? Bei uns ist die Blüte der Opuntia längst vorbei. Die sehen jetzt schon so aus:
  
Die sind bald was für den Ernte-Thread


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2015)

soli schrieb:


> Diese etwas unscheinbarere Rankpflanze wächst auch an unserer Einfahrt:
> Anhang anzeigen 152471
> Leider weiß ich bei beiden nicht wie sie heißen.
> Und noch eine unbekannte Schönheit:
> Anhang anzeigen 152475



Hi Soli,

die erste ist ne Pandorea

das andere ist ne Pentas lanceolata

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2015)

Meine Lieblingsdahlie ( Harlekin ) wird auch wieder schön 
    

Wie diese blaue Distel heißt -keine Ahnung 
    

__ Engelstrompete neu in diesem Jahr
  

und meine Minihochstammrose, blüht wie bescheuert


----------



## soli (30. Aug. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Soli,
> 
> die erste ist ne Pandorea
> 
> ...



Ich bin beeindruckt!

DANKE! Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich weiß was bei mir so wächst!


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2015)

soli schrieb:


> Schöne Kakteen hast du! Wo wohnst du denn, dass die bei dir im Garten wachsen?


Dazu gibt es eine Info im nächsten Jahr. Das Beet wurde ja erst in diesem Jahr eingerichtet.
Mal schauen wie die durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## soli (30. Aug. 2015)

Na dann drücke ich die Daumen!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2015)

Hi Anne,

die blaue Distel ist ne Echinops (Kugeldistel), vermutlich E. ritro, das ist jedenfalls die Standartart im Handel

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (31. Aug. 2015)

Frank , Danke


----------



## soli (10. Sep. 2015)

Ich muss euch ja noch mal teilhaben lassen, wobei es für euch wahrscheinlich nichts besonderes ist, für mich sind es die ersten blühenden Rosen in meinem Garten - gepflanzt Ende Juli und jetzt tun sie mir den Gefallen und blühen noch mal:
Eine palmerische Schönheit ohne Namen (den Luxus eines Namens können sich die Rosen hier nicht erlauben; hier sind es einfach Rosen halt) dafür mit Duft:
  
Und meine Cheek to Cheek (von Lidl und deswegen mit Namen, aber ohne Duft )
  
Und dann bin ich noch mal durch den Garten gegangen und habe tatsächlich noch einen Hybiskus entdeckt, von dem ich nichts wusste (was auf den dasaströsen Zustand unseres Garten hinweist, aber daran wird gerade ganz kräftig gearbeitet!) Hier ist er:
  
Gleich nebenan diese beiden:


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2015)

Noch ist der Herbst nicht gekommen,
auch wenn schon einige __ Herbstblüher bei mir angefangen haben:


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2015)

Dieses Jahr ist verrückt......

...habe ich eben was von HERBST gelesen?

Kann das mal jemand den Pflanzen in meinem Garten sagen?

Ich staunte nicht schlecht, als ich heute bei der Grashüpferjagd ein paar Blüten entdeckte,
die eigentlich im Frühjahr schon dran waren (__ Apfelblüte!!!, Wiesenschaumkraut, eine Rose......)

:


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Sep. 2015)

ich glaube wirklich, es kommt auf den jeweiligen LandSTRICH an 
Von Schleswig-Holstein ist es ja nun gar nicht   so weit bis in die Lüneburger Heide....
und hier ist der frühe Herbst angekommen..... morgens ist es recht neblig,
der Garten gut feucht, alle Pflanzen mit sattem Morgentau belegt, es riecht nach Herbst.
Dies hat zugegebener maßen auch seine Reize....


----------



## Uwe.SH (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo
Ein paar habe ich auch noch die blühen
LG Uwe


----------



## soli (12. Sep. 2015)

Bei soviel Herbst und etwas Frühling, will ich mal mit einem Sommerfoto gegenhalten, schließlich haben wir noch Sommer! Mein __ Salbei (ich glaube das ist kein Normaler, mir wurde gesagt, den kann man nicht zum kochen nehmen)


----------



## misudapi (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
ich hatte mal wieder Zeit und konnte durch den Garten huschen.
Natürlich habe ich Fotos gemacht.
  Begonie mit Duftwegerich
 __ Waldaster   Grenze zum Nachtbar     eine für mich Umnekannte

Dann ist diese Jahr meine winterharte Fuchsie ausgeartet. Durchmesser ca.3 m. Und voll Blühten. Einfach irre.
         Die ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt. 
Diese Jahr habe ich mir noch welche winterharten geholt. Die sollen nur nicht so groß werden.
           
    die habe ich auch noch entdeckt.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (12. Sep. 2015)

@Eva-Maria     ja, es ist wahnsinnig, wie unterschiedlich weit die Vegetation ist......

Hier fällt noch absolut kein Laub, die Koppeln sind tiefgrün und es blüht und blüht:

die nächste Rose, eine Erdbeere blüht!!!!, Fünffingerkraut und der Thymian am Strandmini
blüht ebenfalls wieder......


----------



## soli (13. Sep. 2015)

@misudapi:
Was für tolle Fuchsien! Ich bin ja auch ein Fuchsienfan, habe aber noch nicht so den richtigen Platz für sie gefunden. Hier ist es überall so sonnig... Deine Sammlung gefällt mir jedenfalls ausgesprochen gut!!!


----------



## ina1912 (13. Sep. 2015)

N'abend zusammen !
von Herbst ist im Havelland auch noch nicht so viel zu sehen. Wettertechnisch macht er sich zwar schon etwss bemerkbar, aber die Vegetation ignoriert es bisher. Der Kirschbaum ist noch voll belaubt, in anderen Jahren fielen die Blätter schon im August.. auch die __ Farne sind noch grün und die Rosen haben ihre zweite Blüte.

                    

lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (13. Sep. 2015)

Und ein paar noch hinterher:

          

lg ina


----------



## jolantha (13. Sep. 2015)

Bei mir im Wald " blüht" es auch 
            
Ich weiß nur, daß man den von Bild 4 " pflücken " kann


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, daß man den von Bild 4 " pflücken " kann


Pflücken kannst du alle, essen auch, nur wie oft ist die Frage


----------



## Flusi (13. Sep. 2015)

Uwe.SH schrieb:


> Ein paar habe ich auch noch die blühen


schöne Bilder, Uwe! 
Die werden auch noch etwas länger bühen, __ Dahlien sind die "Königinnen des Herbstes" - früher in urigen Bauerngärten unverzichtbar.
Es gibt total schöne Sorten; hatte (bis zum Rückenthema) etwa 100 verschiedene; derzeit reduziert auf die Lieblinge.
Auf der Ostseite des Teiches behalte ich ein kleines Dahlienbeet bei. Besonders gelbe Sorten wie "Hale Bopp" oder "Inland Distany" machen in der Dämmerung optisch im Gegenlicht was her, sie  sollten nur langsam "in die Puschen" kommen.
Hale Bopp:
  
ein weiterer Liebling ist Johanna von Preinstorfer:
 
Spartacus und Cornell sind auch nett, wenn auch von mäßiger Fernwirkung:
  
  
LG Flusi


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2015)

Meine Lieblingsdahlie ist die Harlekin


----------



## Flusi (15. Sep. 2015)

hallo,
meine Harlekin hat die letzte Überwinterung nicht überlebt; sie sah aber auch anders aus als Deine; bei Interesse im "Dahlienverzeichnis" = #416.
LG Flusi


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2015)

Flusi schrieb:


> bei Interesse im "Dahlienverzeichnis" = #416.



Haste da mal bitte einen Link zu ????????????????????????


----------



## Flusi (15. Sep. 2015)

hallo Anne, aber gerne:http://www.dahlie.net/de/index.html
http://www.dahlie.net/de/index.html
...ist für Interessierte eine total schöne Sache
LG Flusi


----------



## jolantha (16. Sep. 2015)

Flusi, ich bin geschockt, meine rot-weiße ist unter Harlekin gar nicht zu finden. 
Ich weiß aber auch nicht mehr, wer mir das gesagt hat, daß sie so heißt . 
Jetzt ist sie ja wieder namenlos


----------



## Thundergirl (16. Sep. 2015)

Ich war eben auch noch mal im Garten. Hier meine __ Dahlien-Sammlung.


----------



## ina1912 (16. Sep. 2015)

Ich beneide Euch ja alle um Eure wunderschönen __ Dahlien!
bei mir gibts heut nochmal die apricotfarbene Kletterrose:

    
auch hier leider etwas unscharf ohne Brille geworden...
lg ina


----------



## Flusi (16. Sep. 2015)

hallo,
@ Anne, macht nix; nenn sie doch einfach "Anne`s Harlekin" und erfreue Dich weiter an der tollen Blüte! 

@ Thundergirl, sehr hübsche Exemplare hast Du da, wie viele "haben denn bei Dir Asyl"?

@ Ina: Ich gehe schwer davon aus, daß Deine apricotfarbene Kletterrose auch scharfgestellt sehr gut aussieht
die __ Dahlien sind leider sehr arbeits- und "Rücken" - intensiv. (Habe Erweiterung noch nicht aufgegeben - es gibt traumhafte Sorten)
LG Flusi


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Sep. 2015)

Insgesamt habe ich zur Zeit 15 verschiedene __ Dahlien. Einige sind leider nicht durch den Winter gekommen. Hatte noch eine schöne orange.


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Sep. 2015)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Einige sind leider nicht durch den Winter gekommen.


Wie jetzt ? Im Keller , oder hast du sie nicht ausgebuddelt ?


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Sep. 2015)

Ja im Keller. Aber trotzdem klappt es nicht immer mit der Überwinterung.


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Sep. 2015)

Überwinterst du die Knollen in einem Korb ? Oder wie Oma in "Sand" ?


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Sep. 2015)

Nur im Korb oder Einer ohne Sand oder Erde. Nach dem Ausbuddeln bleiben sie noch, je nach Wetterlage, ein wenig draußen zum abtrocknen und dann ab in den Keller. Sie keimen auch nicht so doll vor in unserem Keller. Also irgendwas passt da wahrscheinlich nicht. Dadurch auch immer mal Ausfälle. 

Aber die 2 neuen, die ich dieses Jahr gekauft habe sind auch nicht gekommen.

  

Leider


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Sep. 2015)

Und neben den __ Dahlien blühen diese Pflanzen zur Zeit auch noch.


----------



## Flusi (18. Sep. 2015)

hallo Thundergirl,
hmm, Begonien magst Du auch; (ich auch)
Beim Dahlienüberwintern sollte man m.M. nach nicht so`n Theater machen; 
Nach dem Ausbuddeln umdrehen (damit das Wasser aus den Stengeln ablaufen kann). Dann packe ich die locker in Aldi-Bananenkisten und stapele sie versetzt übereinander in einer Ecke in der Waschküche. Temperatur und Feuchtigkeit passen eigentlich immer. Ein paar Ausfälle wird man immer haben; ist normal. 
Da  greift meine Devise: "a guata hält`s aus - und um an schlechten is nich schad`"   

Im übrigen= 





Thundergirl schrieb:


> die 2 neuen, die ich dieses Jahr gekauft habe


Baumarkt oder so? (bei echtem Interesse hole nur bei Fachbetrieben, lohnt sich)
LG Flusi


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2015)

Ich hab nur ein " schlechte Laune "  Bild . 
Der Regen haut mir alle meine Rosen kaputt


----------



## Tanny (24. Sep. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Der Regen haut mir alle meine Rosen kaputt



 "gefällt mir" kann ich da ja schlecht anklicken


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2015)

Danke, daß Du es nicht gemacht hast


----------



## pema (27. Sep. 2015)

Nachtrag zu meinem Beitrag 347...
ich hoffe noch auf ein paar Tage Sonne - und der Meisentisch ist gedeckt.

 
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Okt. 2015)

Hallo, Dahlienfreunde
hier kommen ein paar Bilder für euch. (Leider nicht aus meinem Garten, sondern von der Dahlienschau  im Britzer Garten in Berlin.
Wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Okt. 2015)

... und noch ein paar....


----------



## ina1912 (4. Okt. 2015)

Wirklich schöne Fotos, Goldkäferchen!  Ein Feuerwerk von Blüten... eine ähnliche Dahlienvielfalt habe ich letzten Sonntag noch in Rathenow auf der Buga aufgenommen,  schaffe es aber heut nicht mehr mit dem Verkleinern und mit dem mehrere hochladen geht bei mir nicht. Ich mache es demnächst dann im Buga - Thema

lg ina


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
dann schlag' ich mal den Bogen zum eigenen Garten zurück. Noch hat der Frost nichts gestoppt, dennoch läßt die Blühfreude schon merklich nach. Dafür gibt's auch die Blüten-Nachfolger zu sehen.


----------



## pema (5. Okt. 2015)

So...,
das ist für dieses Jahr wohl die letzte Blüte an der blauen Passionsblume (Passiflora caerulea).
Diesen Winter lasse ich sie draußen stehen (die Überwinterung im Treppenhaus letztes Jahr hat ihr nicht besonders gut getan). Mal schauen, ob Wikipedia recht hat und diese Sorte bis -15C° aushalten kann.

 

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2015)

Hi Petra,

winterhart ist Passiflora caerulea aber nur wenn sie schon in Frühjahr regengeschützt vor einer warmen Südwand ausgepflanzt wurde und den Sommer über kräftig einwurzeln konnte (dann kann sie in Klimazone 7 mehrere Tage mit Frost - -10 Grad überstehe - in nem Topf draußen überlebt sie keine 2-3 Tage mit Dauerfrost <0 Grad

die Sarracenien-/Venusfliegenfallen-/fadenblättriger Sonnenrausämlinge noch munter?

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (5. Okt. 2015)

Hallooo Frank,
Die Venusfliegenfallenkleinstpflanzen  haben ja schon im Frühjahr leider ihren Geist auf gegeben. Die Sarracenienkeimlinge haben sich gut gemacht und leben...beschützt von einem Amselhackschutz...im Moorbeet (mal schauen, wie sie den Winter überstehen?) und der fadenblättrige __ Sonnentau ist super geworden. Schöne große und kräftige Pflanzen...wenn sie nächstes Frühjahr wieder irgendwo im Beet erscheinen bin ich begeistert.

Nach deiner Aussage werde ich den Passifloratopf einpacken und hoffen, dass die Pflanze den Winter übersteht. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich eher Fan von bei uns winterharten Pflanzen. Die Passiflora habe ich im Ausverkauf vor zwei Jahren bei Aldi erstanden. Eigentlich als Zimmerpflanze - aber dann eben doch nach draußen gesetzt. Und einfach erfrieren lassen...das kann ich auch bei einer Pflanze nicht. Also: Ich werde den Topf im Garten versenken (als Frostschutz) und schauen, was im nächsten Frühling passiert.
petra


----------



## jolantha (6. Okt. 2015)

Ich hab gedacht, ich hätte euch meine letzten blühenden Blümchen schon gezeigt. 
Jetzt finde ich sie hier aber nicht . Wenn sie noch auftauchen, einfach pflücken


----------



## ina1912 (6. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
So heute gibts von mir auch mal wieder ein paar gesammelte Bilder der letzten schönen Tage:

                

lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Okt. 2015)

... im Moment begeistern mich die Rispenhortensien, __ Dahlien, knall-orange Kressen und 'Herbst-Spinner' sehr


----------



## jolantha (8. Okt. 2015)

Wenn ich unsere Blumenbilder so anschaue, sollt man nicht glauben, daß es doch schon Herbst ist. 
Ich will Sommer


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Okt. 2015)

hi,
auch im Herbst blüht noch viel. Schnell noch mal ein paar Fotos, bevor der erste Frost kommt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Okt. 2015)

... und weil noch laaaaange nicht Winter ist  , noch ein paar hinterher...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Okt. 2015)

Hi,
aber auch wenn's nur grün ist, Natur ist immer schön (auch wenn sie etwas "bearbeitet" ist)  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

So, heute habe ich auch mal wieder ein paar Blüten fotografieren können 

                              


....und die Rosenbilder sind garantiert und wirklich von heute


----------



## pema (15. Okt. 2015)

Der Winter scheint dieses Jahr früher zu kommen...
  
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Okt. 2015)

Hi, Petra
gefallen mir die Blumen  , aber nicht Schnee und Eis drauf!  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Okt. 2015)

Grundgütiger  P E T R A,
das ist ein schockierendes Bild!!!
In welcher Gegend und Höhe hast Du das denn aufgenommen?


----------



## pema (16. Okt. 2015)

Nun ja...
genau gesagt: 128,37m über dem Meeresspiegel - also eben die Hochgebirgsregion in Bochum.
petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Okt. 2015)

... und von wann ist das Bild?
Sag' jetzt bitte nicht... 'von gestern'!


----------



## pema (16. Okt. 2015)

Neiiin...
natürlich nicht von gestern. Nur keine Sorge

Von vorgestern.
petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Okt. 2015)

wie, gab's da 'nen heftigen Graupelschauer oder wie muss ich mir das
jetzt vorstellen?


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2015)

Bei uns blüht es auch noch an ein zwei Ecken.


----------



## pema (17. Okt. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> wie muss ich mir das
> jetzt vorstellen?


Die Temperaturen bei uns sind innerhalb von zwei Tagen von 13C° auf nur 2C° gefallen. Auch tagsüber wurde es nicht wärmer als 5C°. Und an dem Tag hat es wirklich ziemlich lange geschneit. Der Schnee ist ein paar Stunden lang liegen geblieben.
Jetzt haben wir wieder 10C°.
petra


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Okt. 2015)

Hallo. 
Dieser Oktober ist nun wirklich nicht golden.
Aber es gibt immer einen kleinen Lichtblick.
Bei mir blühen diesmal die Safrankrokusse zum ersten Mal, die ich vor vier Jahren gepflanzt habe. Immerhin vier Blüten.


----------



## jolantha (21. Okt. 2015)

Paar einzelne Sommerblümchen sind einfach nur harnäckig


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Okt. 2015)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 155407 Hallo.
> 
> Bei mir blühen diesmal die Safrankrokusse zum ersten Mal, die ich vor vier Jahren gepflanzt habe. Immerhin vier Blüten.



Hi Robert,

bist aber mutig Crocus sativus hier in "normalen" Erdboden auszupflanzen

das sie nach 4 Jahren nun das erste Mal blühen liegt an dem diesjährigen heißen und trockenen Sommer. Ohne die sommerliche Trockenheit und Hitze wie in ihrer mediteranen Heimat wird die herbstliche Blütenbildung nicht ausgelöst

meine prächtigen Herbstkrokuse und __ Safran haben in der Schale erst angefangen Blüten zu schieben

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Frank,
das hat mit Mut wenig zu tun. Ich habe es einfach mal probiert. Was ich so gelesen habe und die Klimaentwicklung der letzten Jahre berücksichtigt neige ich dazu mal ein paar subtropische Pflanzen auszupflanzen. Stellst du deine Crocus sativus über Sommer in trockene?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
es geht immer noch was, hier noch ein paar Blumen vom Garten
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## misudapi (25. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mir noch mal Papas alte Kamara ausgeliehen und noch schnell ein paar Bilder geschossen.
 blühender __ Efeu,der riecht süß
  die rote Dalie sollte nur Kniehoch werden. Nur hatte der Vorbesitzer vergessen zu sagen, das er das Knie einer Giraffe gemeinte. 
         der Frauenmantel mit 2ter  Blühte      Herbstamemone
  kletterndes __ tränendes Herz   Dauerblüher "weißer __ Lerchensporn" und Frühjahrsblüher "blauer Lerchensporn
 __ schwarzäugige Susanne   
 Traubenlilie   weißer Silberdoller  Reicherschnabel   Skabiose

Gruß Susanne


----------



## jolantha (27. Okt. 2015)

Bißchen blüht hier auch noch 
        
Ich hab noch mehrere Rosen, die jetzt noch volle Knospen haben


----------



## pema (27. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
die __ Krötenlilie gibt noch ihr Bestes. ...Bis das der erste Frost uns scheidet.

 
petra


----------



## jolantha (28. Okt. 2015)

Petra, die Farbe ist ne Wucht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Okt. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Petra, die Farbe ist ne Wucht



Hi Anne,

es gibt ja net nur Tricyrtis hirta, sondern auch mehre andere Arten von dieser Calochortoideae

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2015)

Ja, doch Frank , 
Danke für den Hinweis ! 
Aber in dieser Farbe kannte ich sie noch nicht .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Okt. 2015)

das werden bei mir die letzten Blüten für dieses Jahr sein,

sonst gibt's nur noch ein paar "bunte" Früchte zwischen Herbstlaub

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (30. Okt. 2015)

Frank...nun lass uns nicht dumm sterben.
Was sind das für interessante Früchte?

Bei uns wird diese Johanniskrautsorte (keine Ahnung welche??) den Preis als Dauerblüher gewinnen. Seit Monaten eine Blüte nach der anderen.
 
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Okt. 2015)

Hi Petra,

Foto4: eine Teefrucht, genauer gesagt von meiner ungefüllten Camellia japonica

Foto5 und 6: Früchte von meiner __ Tulpen-Magnolie (Magnolia x soulangiana)

Foto 7: __ Pfaffenhütchen (Euonymus europäus) stammte zwar mal aus dem eigenen Wald, scheinbar aber eine Wuchsform ähnlich wie die Sorte "Red Cascade", die ander wilde daneben trägt nur einzelne und deutlcih kleiner Früchte


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Nov. 2015)

Hallo
Das sind ja Bilder  echt SUPPI
ich hab auch noch zwei


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2015)

Reiner, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wo meine Schlüsselblumen geblieben sind. 
Bei mir schon wieder spurlos verschwunden.


----------



## jolantha (3. Dez. 2015)

Hi, die Bilder sind vom 01.12.            

die Magnolie und die Kätzchenweide haben auch Knospen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Dez. 2015)

Hi Anne,

bei mir blühen noch Rudbeckia nitida "__ Herbstsonne", feigenblättrige __ Stockrose, __ Safran, Gänseblumchen. Stinkende Nieswurz und __ Haselnuß haben auch schon wieder begonnen die Blüten zu öffnen. Im Teich schiebt die "__ Joey Tomocik" wieder Laub und im Nachbardorf blühen sogar 2 Rapsäcker

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (3. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Frank, ----- wo sind Deine Bilder ????? 
In dieser tristen Zeit guckt man doch gerne bunt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Dez. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, ----- wo sind Deine Bilder ?????
> In dieser tristen Zeit guckt man doch gerne bunt



Hi Anne,

bin vorhin erst dazu gekommen ein paar Nikolausblüten abzulichten

die "__ Joey Tomocik" hat sogar wieder Blütenknospen geschoben

die gefiederte blau-orange "Buchsblüte" wollte sich leider net ablichten lassen und flog protestierend Richtung Feuerlöschteich davon (von den gestrigen Gartenarbeiten ließ sich der Eisvogel am Teich net stören, Fotoapparate machen ihnen wohl Angst)


----------

